# Tennis



## Losm

Any tennis fans here or am I alone? :b
Thought I'd start this thread as Wimbledon starts tomorrow (or today technically...)

I'm a big Fed fan though I'm fond of quite a few players!


----------



## joe11

I like most sports. :b

Do you like Andy Murray? How come Ireland dont have any tennis players. :b


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I'm a tennis fan when the majors roll around. I hope Nadal wins and ultimately goes on to beat Fed's GS haul. 

That'd be cool, huh?


----------



## Deathinmusic

I'm a tennis fan. I don't follow any other sports. Mostly I've been following just the grand slams. I also like to play myself.

I'm not sure if I get to see Wimbledon and that sucks... I'm hoping the official site has some kind of decent video streaming service.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I gotta get back into watching tennis again. Used to love the Agassi/Sampras days  I play as often as I can. Great sport!


----------



## Deathinmusic

^ I agree, the Agassi-Sampras battles were pretty awesome. I remember enjoying them a lot.


----------



## fonz

John Isner and Nic Mahut in the first round again! Isner will probably win in straight sets this time. I think Federer has another Wimbledon in him - he looked pretty good at the French Open but grass is his favourite. Hopefully Maria Sharapova wins the women's title - it would make womens tennis look really bad if Serena just comes right back and wins Wimbledon after a year off...


----------



## Man Is An Island

Losm said:


> Any tennis fans here or am I alone? :b
> Thought I'd start this thread as Wimbledon starts tomorrow (or today technically...)
> 
> I'm a big Fed fan though I'm fond of quite a few players!


I am a massive tennis fan and I am really looking forward to Wimbledon. However, I really dislike Federer for some reason and usually cheer for his opponent.

I think Nadal is more or less a lock to win here because of the surface. Federer cannot beat Nadal anymore and Djokovic is just a touch weaker on grass than on hard court or clay. I don't think Murray has the confidence to take down Nadal under the spotlight of his home crowd, but I hope I am wrong, as Murray is my favourite player. I just hope it is a really high quality, competitive tournament with a great final.


----------



## Losm

Yay I'm glad I'm not the only tennis fan! 
I've actually been at Wimbledon the past 2 years. Last year I got to see the semi finals with Rafa vs. Andy Murray and Djokovic vs. Tomas Berdych. I was one of the only ones rooting for Nadal where I was sitting! :b

I think Murray could win a grand slam at some point but I don't think it'll be this time.


----------



## fonz

Losm said:


> Yay I'm glad I'm not the only tennis fan!
> I've actually been at Wimbledon the past 2 years. Last year I got to see the semi finals with Rafa vs. Andy Murray and Djokovic vs. Tomas Berdych. I was one of the only ones rooting for Nadal where I was sitting! :b
> 
> I think Murray could win a grand slam at some point but I don't think it'll be this time.


Man it's getting old that the semis always seem to work out as Murray-Nadal and Djokovic-Federer. Even in the last couple of slams when Nadal and Federer aren't #1 and #2 anymore,it still works out that way. Of course there's a few players capable of upsetting the applecart like Berdych last year. Roddick was always a good bet at Wimbledon,he made a few finals but I think his time has passed now...


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I love tennis and I am a Nadal fan. I hope he defends his title in Wimbledon. It would also be the next big step in surpassing Federer's Grand Slam Title record.


----------



## IcemanKilmer

I'm a Club Fed, A-rod and James Blake fan.


----------



## Losm

IcemanKilmer said:


> I'm a Club Fed, A-rod and James Blake fan.


Woo! I love A-rod too.

Who does everybody predict will win Wimbledon? 
I'm hoping for another Fed victory but I don't think he would beat Rafa if they were up against eachother.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Love tennis so much 

Can't stand watching Murray though, haha.


----------



## Losm

lucyinthesky said:


> Love tennis so much
> 
> Can't stand watching Murray though, haha.


I'm glad someone feels the way I do about him! I don't like how the commentators are so obviously biased towards him too. Annoying :b


----------



## crsohr

Womens tennis sounds like lesbian porn. I overheard a match today not sure who it was think Maria something and they were really going at it hammer and thongs. I had to double back I couldn't believe the noise this girl was making. Is she always like that lol?


----------



## fonz

crsohr said:


> Is she always like that lol?


Yeah pretty much - they reckon these players don't even do it in practise,and the whole thing is a put on. I think they're just doing it to put off the opponent - I have no idea how the opponent can stay focused with such a racket coming from the other player.

Serena out - great match from Bartoli. Venus getting pwned so far by Pironkova. Murray played great before,I think he has got a good chance at beating Nadal in the semis. I think Federer will thrash Djokovic in the semis,and be much fresher than the winner of Nadal-Murray after they play a marathon...


----------



## Losm

crsohr said:


> Womens tennis sounds like lesbian porn. I overheard a match today not sure who it was think Maria something and they were really going at it hammer and thongs. I had to double back I couldn't believe the noise this girl was making. Is she always like that lol?


Hahaha got to be Maria Sharapova, she is by far the worst for that. I can hardly watch when she's playing, the screeching is awful! You'd think all that energy used in grunting could be put to better uses while playing :b slightly counter-productive!


----------



## veron

crsohr said:


> Womens tennis sounds like lesbian porn. I overheard a match today not sure who it was think Maria something and they were really going at it hammer and thongs. I had to double back I couldn't believe the noise this girl was making. Is she always like that lol?


Yeah.

So when are the finals? Here's hoping for a Nadal-Djokovic duel :boogie Last year I missed work to watch them in the US open (psst, don't tell anyone).


----------



## fonz

veron said:


> Yeah.
> 
> So when are the finals? Here's hoping for a Nadal-Djokovic duel :boogie Last year I missed work to watch them in the US open (psst, don't tell anyone).


Women's - Saturday afternoon
Men's - Sunday afternoon (London time)
Unless the rain intervenes


----------



## IcemanKilmer

Losm said:


> Woo! I love A-rod too.
> 
> Who does everybody predict will win Wimbledon?
> I'm hoping for another Fed victory but I don't think he would beat Rafa if they were up against eachother.


I think Federer will win Wimbledon this year. It's probably just the fan in me talking, because I do know that Rafa is the best tennis player in the world right now by far.


----------



## Losm

It's a really strange day at Wimbly today... both Williams sisters are out along with the number one Wozniacki. Federer is down a set and Rafa had to call out the trainer because apparently he hurt his foot. Maybe there'll be another shock before the day is over


----------



## joe11

Losm said:


> It's a really strange day at Wimbly today... both Williams sisters are out along with the number one Wozniacki. Federer is down a set and Rafa had to call out the trainer because apparently he hurt his foot. Maybe there'll be another shock before the day is over


There wasn't :b

I'd say it will be a Nadal - Federer final with Nadal winning. The only one who could change that is Djokovic. Im so predictable. :b


----------



## Man Is An Island

Losm said:


> I'm glad someone feels the way I do about him! I don't like how the commentators are so obviously biased towards him too. Annoying :b


Hey, he neither asked for nor enjoys the hype and the letdowns that come each time he disappoints.

Then again, I am biased because he is my favourite.



IcemanKilmer said:


> I think Federer will win Wimbledon this year. It's probably just the fan in me talking, because I do know that Rafa is the best tennis player in the world right now by far.


Djokovic has been the best tennis player in the world in 2011 by far, not Nadal. Nadal benefited from not having to play Djokovic in the French final; he had lost two Masters finals to Djokovic on clay in straight sets prior.

However, Nadal clearly is the best grass court player. I really hope someone other than Nadal or Federer wins Wimbledon, and another Fedal final I think would again be an anticlimactic Nadal victory.

Objectively, I think it probably will be Nadal over Federer in the final in three sets. The ankle 'injury' will be a non-factor.


----------



## fonz

Man Is An Island said:


> Djokovic has been the best tennis player in the world in 2011 by far, not Nadal. Nadal benefited from not having to play Djokovic in the French final; he had lost two Masters finals to Djokovic on clay in straight sets prior.


I think people overrated Djokovic a bit during that French Open. It's one thing to beat Nadal in tournaments best of 3 sets,but entirely another to do it in a grand slam best of 5. I know who my money would be on every time,even if the guy has beaten him 4x in a row,Nadal isn't the sort of player to let people completely get the wood on him,he always has the last laugh when it really matters. He's lost quite a few matches to Djokovic,but he's won all the important ones - Olympics,grand slams. He has a winning head to head over every other top player as well.


----------



## Man Is An Island

fonz said:


> I think people overrated Djokovic a bit during that French Open. It's one thing to beat Nadal in tournaments best of 3 sets,but entirely another to do it in a grand slam best of 5. I know who my money would be on every time,even if the guy has beaten him 4x in a row,Nadal isn't the sort of player to let people completely get the wood on him,he always has the last laugh. He has a winning head to head over every other top player.


In 2011, Djokovic is 41-1, Nadal is 45-7. Djokovic has been the best player this year without question. He is only 65 points away from overtaking Nadal as #1, which is likely inevitable as Nadal has many more points to defend. Djokovic has had one of the best seasons in tennis history. This point is often overlooked as people tend to overly focus on grand slams, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Really glad Rafa got through. Got scared when he picked up the injury, but champions win no matter what. Bring on Fish.


----------



## fonz

Sharapova-Kvitova final. Book it.


----------



## RetroDoll

both williams sisters knocked out. :no

tired of hearing about kate and will at the match and what they wore, etc. :roll


----------



## Man Is An Island

Federer eliminated after being up two sets to love against the explosive Tsonga. Pretty dramatic. I hope Tsonga can keep up this form, he is a perfect player when on.


----------



## Losm

I'm shocked! Thought Fed had it in the bag after the first two sets. Tsonga was amazing, fully deserved the win! I quite like him 
Still disappointed for Roger though. Not sure who I'm rooting for to win now!


----------



## fonz

Oh man,I can't believe it. Guess it opens up for Nadal now...


----------



## joe11

Well Djokovic will be tough to beat and Tsonga in that form will be too. I'd still be pretty sure Nadal will win it though.


----------



## joe11

Losm said:


> I'm shocked! Thought Fed had it in the bag after the first two sets. Tsonga was amazing, fully deserved the win! I quite like him
> Still disappointed for Roger though. Not sure who I'm rooting for to win now!


How about Murray?  :b


----------



## Deathinmusic

Sucks that Federer is out. I was hoping to see him in the final.


----------



## veron

Losm said:


> I'm shocked! Thought Fed had it in the bag after the first two sets. Tsonga was amazing, fully deserved the win! I quite like him


Yeah, I like him too. King Tsong! 

But I never was a fan of Federer. The guy's like a machine... I like players who are a bit more, ummm, enthusiastic?


----------



## fonz

I'd be slightly disappointed if Tsonga lost to Djokovic in the semis - if he plays as he did against Federer,he will win in straight sets,Djokovic has never looked that impressive to me at this tournament. Nadal-Murray is a real 50-50 match IMO,both have been playing really well and Murray has what it takes to take down Nadal. 5 setter I reckon...


----------



## Deathinmusic

veron said:


> But I never was a fan of Federer. The guy's like a machine... I like players who are a bit more, ummm, enthusiastic?


I kind of agree he's almost like a machine but his movement is so elegant. I think it's a joy to watch. I don't need to see emotional outbursts to get into it. In fact that's part of Federer's charm, he's always cool and collected.


----------



## Losm

Deathinmusic said:


> I kind of agree he's almost like a machine but his movement is so elegant. I think it's a joy to watch. I don't need to see emotional outbursts to get into it. In fact that's part of Federer's charm, he's always cool and collected.


I agree with you here  I don't think it's that he's unenthusiastic, he's just more reserved. I can see how it would seem that way though. I love to watch him, his style of playing is beautiful to see - he makes it look so easy


----------



## tommo1234

love tennis so ****ing much.

(sir) andy murray to win wimbledon


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I am really looking forward to the semi-finals tomorrow. I think Nadal and Tsonga will be the finalists. I don't see Murray beating Nadal on grass but I wouldn't be surprised to see a five-set match. Tsonga seems to be Djokovic's feared opponent and if he can keep up his form I think he will make it to the finals. I think the Wimbledon title will go to Nadal.
Btw, those of you who play tennis, which racquet do you use? I use a Babolat Pure Storm GT.


----------



## fonz

Yeah,I guess I'd go with Nadal and Tsonga as well,but then Tsonga will bend over in the final for a straight sets win to Nadal

How about the women? A lot of people think it's a mere formality and that Sharapova will win easily,but Kvitova has game. I actually think she will cause problems for Maria,especially if she serves as badly as against Lisicki today and it's a real toss-up of a match. I think Maria to come through in 3 though...


----------



## Losm

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am really looking forward to the semi-finals tomorrow. I think Nadal and Tsonga will be the finalists. I don't see Murray beating Nadal on grass but I wouldn't be surprised to see a five-set match. Tsonga seems to be Djokovic's feared opponent and if he can keep up his form I think he will make it to the finals. I think the Wimbledon title will go to Nadal.


I agree with you here, I think this could happen! If Tsonga was in the final with Nadal I'd like him to win. It's nice to have a change once in a while


----------



## River In The Mountain

Love Tennis. Love Fed. Gutted that he was knocked out.
I'm thinking Nadal will take it this year. Then again, its hard to know, Tsonga seems like a worthy opponent if it goes that way..


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Losm said:


> I agree with you here, I think this could happen! If Tsonga was in the final with Nadal I'd like him to win. It's nice to have a change once in a while


The thing about Nadal is that it's unbelievably difficult to beat him in a best-of-five match, especially in a final, due to his physical and mental strength and his mentality to never give up. This is what sets him apart from other top players imo.

Of course, as a Nadal fan, I want him to win. But if Tsonga makes it to the finals and manages to beat the world's top 3 players in a row then he fully deserves the title and I will be the first to applaud him.

Nobody can look into the future though so let's see what happens. 
I am pretty sure Murray and Djokovic will try to interfere with my predicted final. lol


----------



## veron

Deathinmusic said:


> I kind of agree he's almost like a machine but his movement is so elegant. I think it's a joy to watch. I don't need to see emotional outbursts to get into it. In fact that's part of Federer's charm, he's always cool and collected.


Yes, I know what you mean. I think somebody once asked him in an interview whether he ever took ballet lessons, lol.


Genetic Garbage said:


> Btw, those of you who play tennis, which racquet do you use? I use a Babolat Pure Storm GT.


I would play if I had people to play with  Unfortunately, none of my acquaintances are interested in tennis. 


Genetic Garbage said:


> The thing about Nadal is that it's unbelievably difficult to beat him in a best-of-five match, especially in a final, due to his physical and mental strength and his mentality to never give up. This is what sets him apart from other top players imo.


That's true. Rafa is amazing.


----------



## Losm

Just had a look at some stats, Tsonga has won 5 of his 7 matches against Djokovic. Nadal's head to head with Murray is 11-4 :b

Edit: I'll put the links in case anyone's interested...
Tsonga vs. Djokovic
Nadal vs. Murray


----------



## fonz

Losm said:


> Just had a look at some stats, Tsonga has won 5 of his 7 matches against Djokovic. Nadal's head to head with Murray is 11-4 :b
> 
> Edit: I'll put the links in case anyone's interested...
> Tsonga vs. Djokovic
> Nadal vs. Murray


Interesting that 2 of Murray's wins over Nadal came in the late stages of grand slams,something Djokovic can't say(he's 0-5 vs. Nadal in slams). Looks like Djokovic is heading towards the final here,up 2 sets to love but IMO he's only playing for 2nd place from what I've seen of Nadal/Murray unless those guys absolutely wear each other out...


----------



## tommo1234

Bad day for Scotland today 



Feel sorry for Andy...3 semi defeats on the trot at Wimbledon and two successive final defeats in Australia.


He's got to stop all this moaning at his people if he wants to win a slam!


----------



## fonz

Nadal-Djokovic final. Nadal to win easily,max 4 sets


----------



## Genetic Garbage

fonz said:


> Nadal-Djokovic final. Nadal to win easily,max 4 sets


I agree. Nadal will win this in 3 or 4 sets.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Why are you guys so sure? Djokovic has beaten Nadal each of the 4 times they have played this year. I'm mainly just hoping for a good match, a 5-setter would be nice, but I'll be slightly rooting for Djok.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Deathinmusic said:


> Why are you guys so sure? Djokovic has beaten Nadal each of the 4 times they have played this year. I'm mainly just hoping for a good match, a 5-setter would be nice, but I'll be slightly rooting for Djok.


Nadal hasn't been playing at top form at all this year, including the matches Djok beat him and all through the French. He's shown glimpses of top form in this tournament against Del Potro and Murray but i felt Murray got a little disheartened and let his head drop after missing that easy shot early in the 2nd set but that's what Nadal does, he just about hangs with you through your best tennis before raising his game and breaking your heart. He does it to Federer, every time. The man is a beast, so mentally tough and so relentless.

Also, Djok's four wins over Nadal this year are in best of 3 tennis, a completely different animal to a best of 5 GS final.


----------



## fonz

Deathinmusic said:


> Why are you guys so sure? Djokovic has beaten Nadal each of the 4 times they have played this year. I'm mainly just hoping for a good match, a 5-setter would be nice, but I'll be slightly rooting for Djok.


Cos Nadal is a beast in big matches,he's 6-2 in grand slam finals only ever losing to Federer when he was at his absolute peak at his favourite slam,Wimbledon.

Sure,Nadal had a poor clay court season by his standards leading into the French Open so he has no excuses in losing twice to Djokovic there. But in those 2 hard court finals,Nadal won the first set in both matches and was fairly competitive. I think if I remember correctly he was up a break in the 2nd set of the first match,and the second one he took to a tiebreak in the 3rd set - he had the opportunity to win both matches. This is Nadal's worst surface and Djokovic's best - Djokovic has won the majority of their hardcourt matches,however Nadal won the ones that matter,the Olympics 2008 and the US Open final 2010. Nadal is much tougher to beat on grass in best of 5,and if Djokovic can't beat him on hardcourts in best of 5,I doubt he can on grass.

If Nadal wins,it will make Djokovic look silly as well. The guy has just replaced him as world #1,but Nadal would have won 5 of the last 6 slams...


----------



## Losm

So we have a Nadal vs. Djokovic final!









Link (with results before 2010)

And the women's final


----------



## Man Is An Island

fonz said:


> Cos Nadal is a beast in big matches,he's 6-2 in grand slam finals only ever losing to Federer when he was at his absolute peak at his favourite slam,Wimbledon.
> 
> Sure,Nadal had a poor clay court season by his standards leading into the French Open so he has no excuses in losing twice to Djokovic there. But in those 2 hard court finals,Nadal won the first set in both matches and was fairly competitive. I think if I remember correctly he was up a break in the 2nd set of the first match,and the second one he took to a tiebreak in the 3rd set - he had the opportunity to win both matches. This is Nadal's worst surface and Djokovic's best - Djokovic has won the majority of their hardcourt matches,however Nadal won the ones that matter,the Olympics 2008 and the US Open final 2010. Nadal is much tougher to beat on grass in best of 5,and if Djokovic can't beat him on hardcourts in best of 5,I doubt he can on grass.
> 
> If Nadal wins,it will make Djokovic look silly as well. The guy has just replaced him as world #1,but Nadal would have won 5 of the last 6 slams...


Anything regarding Djokovic pre-2011 can be disregarded. He is a completely different player since the start of his "gluten-free diet". He is 47-1 in 2011. His serve, fitness and movement are elite now, and as I said before, his 2011 is one of the best seasons in tennis history, comparable to Federer in 2005 and McEnroe in 1984.

You seem to be twisting certain details. Yes, Nadal challenged Djokovic on Djokovic's best surface by taking him to three sets twice including a third set tiebreaker, but Djokovic defeated Nadal in straight sets twice on clay, Nadal's preferred surface. These matches are also more recent.

That is not to say Djokovic is a lock. I would still consider Nadal the favourite given that the surface is grass and he is so focused and determined at the majors. Nevertheless, you can't discount Djokovic's chances, and even if he loses it does not mean he did not have good odds of winning. Simply because something has occured in the past does not mean it was guaranteed to happen that way. However, this is about as close to a toss-up as it gets, and should be a great match regardless.

One thing I hate is how the big tennis events are so clustered together. Sure, June is awesome, but for five months before and after the Australian Open there are only Masters series events. They really should space out the French Open, Wimbledon and the US Open, but due to tradition it will obviously never happen.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Lol @ Murray fail. Did anyone really expect him to win? He's not a bad player but he's just not #1 material, like one of those mid-field teams in F1 that can occasionally win podiums when things go wrong for the top teams, but they will never get a title.


----------



## veron

Haven't seen the whole Nadal-Murray match. But the match between Djokovic-Tsonga had some very attractive points, I must say. I loved those where they both threw themselves at the ground in order to return the ball :lol Way to go.

In the interview after the match, Djokovic said that he has dreamed of playing in the Wimbledon finals ever since he started training, at age 4. I am so happy for him  And Nadal was very diplomatic, as usual.


----------



## fonz

Kvitova 6-3,6-4. Always in control of the match,held her nerve well. Maria was:bash. The men's final will be heaps better no doubt...


----------



## tommo1234

**** yes come on kvitova...



Now for djockovic to win 6-0 6-0 6-0 vs nadal tomorrow


----------



## veron

^Oh yes! :boogie

I do like them both, though...




























Tomorrow should be an interesting match.


----------



## fonz

I've never been a Djokovic fan - he always seems too smug,arrogant - and his post-match celebrations verge on excruciating. And his family suck as well. One time his father heard someone on the radio on Serbia talking about Novak unfavourably,so he drove down to the station and tore them to shreds...


----------



## Deathinmusic

Speaking of Djokovic, check out this awesome outburst of anger in his recent match against Baghdatis. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Can't wait for the match. Haven't been able to follow this Wimbledon as closely I usually follow the majors, but I'll be glued to the TV tomorrow. I heard that Nadal is dealing with a minor injury--hope that doesn't play a factor. If Nadal plays freely and plays well, I really don't see Djokovic winning, even though grass isn't Nadal's surface. DJ has played phenomenal tennis this year, but Nadal is a buzzsaw.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Deathinmusic said:


> Speaking of Djokovic, check out this awesome outburst of anger in his recent match against Baghdatis. I think it's hilarious.


hahah, love it. 
Also the fact that its called 'racquet abuse'
:clap


----------



## Man Is An Island

Deathinmusic said:


> Speaking of Djokovic, check out this awesome outburst of anger in his recent match against Baghdatis. I think it's hilarious.


That kind of thing is part of the reason why I am a big fan of Djokovic (and to a greater extent, Murray). Both guys struggle with self-belief at times on court having faced the Federer/Nadal wall their entire professional careers. When Djokovic wins, it looks like he has really overcome some obstacles (hence the emotion, celebratory or self-destructive), while when Nadal and Federer win, it feels routine, predictable and expected. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## fonz

Oh man - Djokovic 6-4,3-0. Please come back Rafa - PLEASE. I may be put on suicide watch if this punk kid wins Wimbledon


----------



## Deathinmusic

Wow, Novak soon has a 2-0 set lead. You guys still think Rafa's going to pull through? 

Edit: He _has _the lead.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Djoks on fire today! Im not sure Rafa is going to catch up here. He has before but this time Im not so sure. Djok is just all over that court, not giving him an inch.


----------



## Deathinmusic

6-4, 6-1...

That doesn't sound anything like Nadal. Djokovic is dominating right now.


----------



## Losm

Novak's giving Rafa a hiding right now! I'd like to see Rafa win this set, just because I'm greedy and want a longer match :b. Djokovic is playing amazingly today.

Edit: Looks like Nadal's going to take the third set. This could get interesting!


----------



## fonz

Well congratulations to Novak. I can't pretend to like the guy,but he played a great match and was the better player by far. He just does everything better than Nadal at the moment. Federer might have beaten Djokovic - his game matches up far better with Novak's than Rafa's...


----------



## Deathinmusic

It was a great match. Nice to see Novak take it, he deserved it.


----------



## River In The Mountain

As little as I like the man, Djok did earn it. Nadal just wasnt up to scratch today and Novac was playing some dam good tennis.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Congratulations to Djokovic. I don't like him either but he was the better player today and his tennis during the first two sets was just unbelievable. Nadal played a good match but it was not enough to beat Djokovic in his current form. Congrats to Nadal as well for playing a good match.


----------



## tommo1234

o_0 well done Djokovic. Outplayed one of the best players of all time. 

You suprised me today, thought Nadal would be all over you from the start.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Congrats to Novak.


----------



## veron

Woooo hooo sweet success for Novak :yay :boogie 

I thought that if he lost the 4th set, that would definitely be it for him. Thankfully he was able to forget about the 3rd set and start again fresh in the 4th. 

I do feel a bit sorry for Rafa... I have never seen him look this dejected after losing a match.


----------



## Man Is An Island

fonz said:


> Cos Nadal is a beast in big matches,he's 6-2 in grand slam finals only ever losing to Federer when he was at his absolute peak at his favourite slam,Wimbledon.
> 
> Sure,Nadal had a poor clay court season by his standards leading into the French Open so he has no excuses in losing twice to Djokovic there. But in those 2 hard court finals,Nadal won the first set in both matches and was fairly competitive. I think if I remember correctly he was up a break in the 2nd set of the first match,and the second one he took to a tiebreak in the 3rd set - he had the opportunity to win both matches. This is Nadal's worst surface and Djokovic's best - Djokovic has won the majority of their hardcourt matches,however Nadal won the ones that matter,the Olympics 2008 and the US Open final 2010. Nadal is much tougher to beat on grass in best of 5,and if Djokovic can't beat him on hardcourts in best of 5,I doubt he can on grass.
> 
> If Nadal wins,it will make Djokovic look silly as well. The guy has just replaced him as world #1,but Nadal would have won 5 of the last 6 slams...





Man Is An Island said:


> Anything regarding Djokovic pre-2011 can be disregarded. He is a completely different player since the start of his "gluten-free diet". He is 47-1 in 2011. His serve, fitness and movement are elite now, and as I said before, his 2011 is one of the best seasons in tennis history, comparable to Federer in 2005 and McEnroe in 1984.
> 
> You seem to be twisting certain details. Yes, Nadal challenged Djokovic on Djokovic's best surface by taking him to three sets twice including a third set tiebreaker, but Djokovic defeated Nadal in straight sets twice on clay, Nadal's preferred surface. These matches are also more recent.
> 
> That is not to say Djokovic is a lock. I would still consider Nadal the favourite given that the surface is grass and he is so focused and determined at the majors. Nevertheless, you can't discount Djokovic's chances, and even if he loses it does not mean he did not have good odds of winning. Simply because something has occured in the past does not mean it was guaranteed to happen that way. However, this is about as close to a toss-up as it gets, and should be a great match regardless.


Sweet vindication.

Ecstatic for Djokovic. Hopefully now he finally! gets some respect in the tennis world and sports media in general. I am mostly happy that the Nadal/Federer stranglehold (more Nadal lately) on pro tennis has been broken.


----------



## fonz

Man Is An Island said:


> Sweet vindication.
> 
> Ecstatic for Djokovic. Hopefully now he finally! gets some respect in the tennis world and sports media in general. I am mostly happy that the Nadal/Federer stranglehold (more Nadal lately) on pro tennis has been broken.


Haha - well,I picked Nadal to win all 5 times that he lost to Djokovic this year,but it's the last time. Nadal doesn't seem to have the weapons to hurt Novak now. Nadal used to be a lot faster and fitter,but he's not any more. Federer can beat Novak still,as he showed at the French Open. Hopefully someone else can step up to challenge Novak at the US Open - Del Potro perhaps...


----------



## Man Is An Island

fonz said:


> Haha - well,I picked Nadal to win all 5 times that he lost to Djokovic this year,but it's the last time. Nadal doesn't seem to have the weapons to hurt Novak now. Nadal used to be a lot faster and fitter,but he's not any more. Federer can beat Novak still,as he showed at the French Open. Hopefully someone else can step up to challenge Novak at the US Open - Del Potro perhaps...


Nadal is as fast and fit as he ever was, but I think god-mode Djokovic is just a bad matchup for him (and he is for anyone right now). However, it is unlikely Djokovic will continue to be quite at this level permanently. And Nadal is probably the best player on the tour in adapting and modifying his game. He has sacrificed a little of his clay prowess to adjust his game to faster courts, and now he is a threat everywhere. He has significantly improved his serve and has juiced up his forehand. He will find other areas to improve, so I think Nadal has a few more slams left, and suspect he will get back into the rivalry as well.


----------



## tommo1234

Andy Murray won 6-0 6-0 6-0 in 52 minutes yesterday LOL


----------



## Losm

Anybody following the US Open?


----------



## olschool

yeah its the u.s.open-- go fed and serena lol


----------



## Nevermind0

Yeah been watching the US Open for a few hours, this new kid Donald Young has been pretty good, i really hope he does great because we need more Tennis fans in the US for sure.


----------



## fonz

Serena is pretty much a lock now,Djokovic should win but I wouldn't call him a lock - a couple of players more than capable of tipping him up...


----------



## James_Russell

Oh Yay. I hadn't found a Tennis thread in here yet. I thought I was alone haha.


----------



## James_Russell

fonz said:


> Serena is pretty much a lock now,Djokovic should win but I wouldn't call him a lock - a couple of players more than capable of tipping him up...


Djokovic - Nadal final again is looking likely. But still not seeing a reason that Federer can't make it to the final.

Yep Serena is looking pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

The top 4 players made it to the semi-finals. Unfortunately, the only matches I have seen so far are Murray - Isner and Nadal - Roddick. Any predictions for the final? I think if Nadal can keep the form from the Roddick match he will beat Murray and make it to the final. Federer - Djokovic seems pretty much 50:50 to me. Maybe we will see a five-set-match just like last year. If I'd have to bet, I'd say we'll see a Djokovic - Nadal final. 

Edit:
But I wouldn't be surprised to see Federer in the final either.


----------



## fonz

Genetic Garbage said:


> The top 4 players made it to the semi-finals. Unfortunately, the only matches I have seen so far are Murray - Isner and Nadal - Roddick. Any predictions for the final? I think if Nadal can keep the form from the Roddick match he will beat Murray and make it to the final. Federer - Djokovic seems pretty much 50:50 to me. Maybe we will see a five-set-match just like last year. If I'd have to bet, I'd say we'll see a Djokovic - Nadal final.


Federer has looked in better form this tournament than Djokovic IMO but Djokovic has been able to shift to another gear this year when he needs to. Leading into the Wimbledon final,Nadal looked like he was in better form in the semis but then Djokovic won easily in the final. It's a 50/50 match as you say - can't call it either way. I think whoever wins that match will defeat the winner of the other semi(probably Nadal) in the final...


----------



## Genetic Garbage

fonz said:


> Federer has looked in better form this tournament than Djokovic IMO but Djokovic has been able to shift to another gear this year when he needs to. Leading into the Wimbledon final,Nadal looked like he was in better form in the semis but then Djokovic won easily in the final. It's a 50/50 match as you say - can't call it either way. I think whoever wins that match will defeat the winner of the other semi(probably Nadal) in the final...


I have heard Djokovic didn't play so well against Dolgopolov and Tipsarevic but as you say Djokovic can change completely if he plays against a top player. I just watched Federer - Tsonga highlights on Youtube and Federer seems to be in good form. It's pretty close this year.


----------



## olschool

federer looks good so far, taking the ball early and taking time from his opponenet..masterful!!


----------



## fonz

Oh man,Federer losing after having match points 2 years in a row. That was just :help


----------



## nonethemore

.


----------



## ivankaramazov

fonz said:


> Oh man,Federer losing after having match points 2 years in a row. That was just :help


On that first mp Djoker hit one of the most clutch returns I've seen, possibly ever. It got the crowd behind him and he never lost that momentum.

Fed would have been better off double faulting that point.


----------



## kev

Ooh, I'm excited about watching this match. I had it taped. I was disappointed that Fed lost, but I mean, let's be real - he threw the match out of the goodness of his heart. He wanted to give Djokovic the spotlight for a while.

Just kidding - I love Fed, but Djokovich is also amazing. People are saying it's Federer's age catching up to him but I don't think that's it. I think Djokovich is just really really good - his backhand might be a little better than Fed's. Also, Fed has a kid now and a wife, and he has basically every record in the book - he wants to win, but I don't think he minds so much when he loses anymore - the all encompassing "need" to win that is common with top pros in any sport might not be as strong as in the past.


----------



## Ivan AG

I can't believe Federer misses two MPs on his own serve.

Heck, when he's serving well not even Jesus can hold him back.

I don't care how good Nole was playing, that match was on Fed's racket in the fifth set.

A good first serve in the corner would have put him away.


----------



## tommo1234

For **** sake Andy Murray! Sort your mental attitude out if you want to win a grand slam! The wait for a British grand slam winner goes on. and on and on and on.


----------



## veron

Yesterday's match... amazing. Can't wait for tomorrow's final!!!


----------



## James_Russell

Yes that 5th set was fantastic. I was supporting Federer but big respect for Djokovic for managing to come back from that. He has huge character and Nadal has a big job to beat him on Monday.


----------



## James_Russell

tommo1234 said:


> For **** sake Andy Murray! Sort your mental attitude out if you want to win a grand slam! The wait for a British grand slam winner goes on. and on and on and on.


haha. Agreed about his attitude. You can't show any frustration against players like Nadal, they'll eat you alive. And he did.

Well there's always the Australian Open :teeth.


----------



## fonz

Wow - what an amazing result. Stosur thrashes Williams 6-2,6-3. Who could have seen this coming? Stosur had some appalling record in finals like 2-8 or something. Have to say I'm really glad Stosur held her nerve to win after that controversial moment early in the 2nd set...


----------



## Nevermind0

I was surprised of how dominant Samantha was, i watched most of it it was odd to see Serena be on the other end of a nasty beating. I'm glad Samantha won, i was rooting for someone new to win. 

Can't wait for tomorrows Nadal and Djokavic match :boogie


----------



## Ivan AG

OK Nole, you squeaked out a win against Fed.

Now I want you to go through with the whole thing and obliterate Nadal tomorrow.

Something like 6-0 6-3 6-2


----------



## fonz

Ivan AG said:


> OK Nole, you squeaked out a win against Fed.
> 
> Now I want you to go through with the whole thing and obliterate Nadal tomorrow.
> 
> Something like 6-0 6-3 6-2


Oh please no - that would be my worst nightmare. Well you'd think Nadal would have learned something from all those losses to Novak this year,you'd think he'd have something up his sleeve,I'd be very disappointed if he just gets routined again...


----------



## kev

Nevermind0 said:


> I was surprised of how dominant Samantha was, i watched most of it it was odd to see Serena be on the other end of a nasty beating. I'm glad Samantha won, i was rooting for someone new to win.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrows Nadal and Djokavic match :boogie


Just watching this match now. Stosur looks really good. She is buff too, lol. So is Serena, but I think she could afford to lose just a little bit of weight to improve movement. :hide

What terrible sportsmanship in that second set. It was kind of disgusting to watch. The referee made a terrible call, but what the hell was Serena thinking. It's just bad form. I think Stosur would have been better off just giving the point to Serena. She was completely dominating anyway - she could have gained a lot of fan points by doing the ethical thing and she would have won the match anyway.

Edit: Okay, the ref made the right call but even still...


----------



## veron

fonz said:


> Have to say I'm really glad Stosur held her nerve to win after that controversial moment early in the 2nd set...





kev said:


> What terrible sportsmanship in that second set. It was kind of disgusting to watch.


What happened? I didn't watch. Anyone want to spill the beans...?


----------



## James_Russell

veron said:


> What happened? I didn't watch. Anyone want to spill the beans...?


I only watched the highlights but I assume they're referring to an incident where Serena hit a winner and yelled "C'MON" before the ball landed. So the umpire made them replay the point. Or gave the point to Stosur I can't remember which.

Also really glad Stosur won this. I thought Serena would be unbeatable. So delighted at the shock defeat.


----------



## veron

Haha. I have to feel sorry for Serena. She loses points in such dumb ways, lol.


----------



## Nevermind0

Anyone else watching the match right now? i just started watching at 2-2 and it looks like a very exiting match so far, i hope it stays like this. :clap


----------



## Ivan AG

Nole is in Nadal's head, very much in the same way that the Spaniard is in Fed's.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

My nerves are frayed.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Yeah. Nadal got the 3rd set.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Hmm, the fourth set was over too quickly. However, congratulations to both players. Nadal's comeback in the third set was just unbelievable. So was Djokovic's comeback in the fourth set. What a match.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Well that's ruined my fúcking night. :no


----------



## Ivan AG

Ajde Nole!

Legendo!


----------



## fonz

I feel so sorry for Nadal,he dominates everyone else but always gets outclassed by Djokovic now.


----------



## James_Russell

Great final. Shame that the 4th set went that way. But both players were amazing. Djokovic deserved it in the end.


----------



## veron

Aww I wish I could have watched the whole match. All because of my stupid working hours :/

But I'm very happy for Djokovic  3 Grand Slams under his belt this year :boogie


----------



## Nevermind0

I'm a little sad Nadal lost but Djokovic definitely deserved it he played amazing. This was a very good match, though i haven't been watching Tennis that long, how would you guys rate that match?


----------



## fonz

Nevermind0 said:


> I'm a little sad Nadal lost but Djokovic definitely deserved it he played amazing. This was a very good match, though i haven't been watching Tennis that long, how would you guys rate that match?


Well I definitely preferred the Federer-Djokovic semifinal because Federer is a much tougher matchup for him. Nadal doesn't really cause him too many problems now,it was only the fighting qualities of Nadal in the 3rd set that kept him from losing in straight sets. Everything that works for Nadal against other players just plays right into Novak's hands. So the problem I had in that final was I never really felt Nadal could win,only for a brief time at the end of the 3rd/start of the 4th I felt he had a chance with Novak having back problems - sad,the only way Nadal has a chance is if Djokovic is injured but that's just the way it looks now. It's not even close - other players can cause more problems for Djokovic(and Nadal would probably beat all of them). It's a matchup problem,his kryptonite...


----------



## nkprasad12

US Open comments - 
Roger. Freaking. Federer. Why did you have to lose from up two sets AGAIN? It was bad enough at Wimbledon. I just wanted you to win a grand slam this year and then just retire with the knowledge that you haven't not won a grand slam in the past nine years. Not too shabby. 

Djokovic - AWESOME. Just amazing how much better he is now... and he's finally joined the ranks of Nadal and Federer (though Fed got it 3 times) in terms of the 3 Grand Slams in one year thing. Last year was Nadal's year, now it's Djokovic's. Lets see who takes it next year.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

fonz said:


> Well I definitely preferred the Federer-Djokovic semifinal because Federer is a much tougher matchup for him. Nadal doesn't really cause him too many problems now,it was only the fighting qualities of Nadal in the 3rd set that kept him from losing in straight sets. Everything that works for Nadal against other players just plays right into Novak's hands. So the problem I had in that final was I never really felt Nadal could win,only for a brief time at the end of the 3rd/start of the 4th I felt he had a chance with Novak having back problems - sad,the only way Nadal has a chance is if Djokovic is injured but that's just the way it looks now. It's not even close - other players can cause more problems for Djokovic(and Nadal would probably beat all of them). It's a matchup problem,his kryptonite...


I agree. Nadal would have to alter his way of playing against Djokovic. These endless rallies don't work against him in his current form and as soon as Nadal's shots become too short it's pretty much over. Djokovic is far too consistent right now to speculate for errors.


----------



## tanya elizabeth

So excited for the Aus Open. I went to the Sydney International on its first day and had a blast. Wish I could go down to Melbourne to watch the grand slam.

Being an Aussie tennis fan, I love January!


----------



## fonz

Picks for the Australian Open?
Andy Murray - he's got to win a major some time,now with Lendl in his corner I think he can break through

Serena Williams - there's question marks over most of the top women including Serena but with 5 Australian Open titles,it's hard to really go past her


----------



## tanya elizabeth

It would be good to see Murray win a grand slam.. and along that line, I would like Caroline Wozniacki to win too, so people stop criticising her for being no 1 without a grand slam win.

Or Sam Stosur, it would be amazing to see her back up her US Open win with the Aussie crowd behind her.


----------



## MindOverMood

*Milos Raonic*

Be on the look out


----------



## James_Russell

Watching Sabine Lisicki taken to 3 sets right now. I've never seen her serve so wayward.

And now a break down in the 3rd. This could be a great upset. Vogele has played really well.


----------



## James_Russell

Went to the Open today. Was awesome.

Saw Ivanovic, Tsonga, Kvitova and Murray's matches.

There was some good matches. Was so glad I got to see Tsonga. Probably my favourite mens player on the tour right now.

And Ivanovic, she's quite something :um lol.


----------



## fonz

MindOverMood said:


> *Milos Raonic*
> 
> Be on the look out


Playing Lleyton Hewitt right now - looks like it's going to be pretty tough for Hewitt,he's not gonna get much of a look in on Raonic's serve. The winner gets to play Djokovic.


----------



## MindOverMood

That was a tough match for both guys:yes


----------



## fonz

It was like he'd won the tournament the way he celebrated. I feel sort of bad for Hewitt now though,he's going to get humiliated by Novak in front of his home fans. The scoreline won't be pretty...


----------



## James_Russell

Amazing match with Nadal and Berdych.

If only Berdych had converted a few more break points that could have been a major upset.


Well, Federer-Nadal should be a hell of a semi-final.


----------



## tennislover84

Come on Roger :clap Federer and Nadal in the same half of a grand slam draw, meeting in the semifinals. This hasn't happened very often, it feels weird.


----------



## Glacial

I need to learn the rules to tennis. When I play, it just involves hitting the ball back and forth lol. I need to figure out the true rules.


----------



## tennislover84

OK then, get ready for a long read :b

http://www.itftennis.com/shared/medialibrary/pdf/original/IO_54584_original.PDF

The rules of tennis, according to the International Tennis Federation.


----------



## James_Russell

The only confusing part of Tennis is the change of ends. I've been watching for years and still don't fully get the intervals at which they change ends.


----------



## fonz

a pers0n said:


> Amazing match with Nadal and Berdych.
> 
> If only Berdych had converted a few more break points that could have been a major upset.
> 
> Well, Federer-Nadal should be a hell of a semi-final.


I just hope they don't tire themselves out too much,because as great as Djokovic has been the last year,I just don't know if I can take him winning yet again


----------



## fonz

So proud to be a fan of Maria Sharapova right now. She didn't play great throughout the whole match against Kvitova,but showed great fight to pull through and get to the final. Hopefully she can win a 4th grand slam on Saturday


----------



## kaaryn

:boogieGo Nadal!! u hot jungle boy u


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Vamos! Great semi-final today. Can't watch the other one tomorrow but I won't miss the finals.


----------



## MindOverMood

Got to love the screams from the Sharapova match


----------



## Losm

^ I can barely watch because of them :b

So, here's our final!










Novak won all of their matches in 2011:










Who's it gonna be?


----------



## fonz

I guess Djokovic will win unfortunately unless he's really tired,but he seems to recover unbelievably quickly - he looked down for the count against Murray but somehow got a second wind


----------



## I Am Annie

AHHHHH VS UHHHHHHHHH
Sharapova or azarenka ??


----------



## fonz

Maria - PLEASE,get this done


----------



## fonz

fonz said:


> Maria - PLEASE,get this done


She's getting thrashed - oh well,it was a good run to get to the final...


----------



## I Am Annie

fonz said:


> She's getting thrashed - oh well,it was a good run to get to the final...


Unlucky  I was rooting for azarenka, good to see her win her first major  surprised that she has done it so well though!


----------



## hoddesdon

Azarenka won the final (boo,hiss). Now everyone will start grunting too.


----------



## sleepytime

C'mon Rafa!


----------



## James_Russell

I always barrack for Sharapova. But Azarenka certainly won that fair and square.


I really want Maria to get a grand slam somewhere. But 2 final losses in a row, both in straight sets. Big moments when she doesn't step up.  Not this year I don't think.


----------



## veron

I haven't followed the Aussie Open at all, but Djokovic vs Nadal? Ooooh, my kinda final  

Let's go Nole! :boogie


----------



## fonz

a pers0n said:


> I always barrack for Sharapova. But Azarenka certainly won that fair and square.
> 
> I really want Maria to get a grand slam somewhere. But 2 final losses in a row, both in straight sets. Big moments when she doesn't step up.  Not this year I don't think.


Surprisingly,the French Open might be her best chance now,where her dodgy movement and serving won't be as exposed.


----------



## sleepytime

Why do you Australians have to be in a time zone that makes viewing so inconvenient for Europe? So inconsiderate!


----------



## James_Russell

fonz said:


> Surprisingly,the French Open might be her best chance now,where her dodgy movement and serving won't be as exposed.


Fair point.

I just never see her winning the French. Though she did get one title on clay last year.


----------



## fonz

5-7,6-4,6-2,6-7,7-5 Djokovic. Fantastic match,one of the best I've ever seen. I was really pulling for Nadal so I'm really gutted for him,but you've got to hand it to Djokovic - he's an amazing player and competitor


----------



## sleepytime

Great match, it's a real golden age for mens tennis at the moment. I expect Nadal to win the French Open, but I'd really love to see him win a final vs Djokovic at Wimbledon or the US open later this year. 

It's unbelievable what these guys have to put their bodies through to win a title these days, every match in the latter stages is like a war. I'll get lynched for saying so, but it's not fair that the girls earn the same money for 3-setters.


----------



## veron

Oh, what a match! It was around 6 hours, right? The guys could barely stand during the closing ceremony, haha. Whoever thought of giving them chairs to sit on - good thinking.

And yaaay for Novak :clap He was looking really worn out in the end; it didn't seem like he would last 5 sets. Rafa was like a machine, as always. He probably could have played another set or two 



sleepytime said:


> It's unbelievable what these guys have to put their bodies through to win a title these days, every match in the latter stages is like a war. I'll get lynched for saying so, but it's not fair that the girls earn the same money for 3-setters.


No, you won't get lynched. I would question how ethical it is to put these players through 5+ hour matches, especially after seeing the one today. Not only does it wear the players out, but does the audience really want to sit 5 hours in their chairs? I for one wish that it had been a shorter duel.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Unbelievable match. Nadal's fighting spirit got him the 4th set. The 5th set could have gone either way. It was very close. The gap isn't as big as last year. Can't wait for the clay season and the French Open.


----------



## fonz

Genetic Garbage said:


> Unbelievable match. Nadal's fighting spirit got him the 4th set. The 5th set could have gone either way. It was very close. The gap isn't as big as last year. Can't wait for the clay season and the French Open.


You're right,Nadal worked on things in his game to close the gap. This is his worst surface and Djokovic's best so I expect Nadal to continue to work on his game and rise again on clay and grass. Nadal accepts defeat so well,he said before this tournament he wasn't sure he'd be good enough to beat Djokovic or Federer because he was still in the process of working on his game. I expect him to take confidence from this and continue to improve over the year


----------



## 17Racer

I'm also on the Fed Express. Djokovic is another favorite. I don't get to watch it that much, though, since most tournaments are not shown around here.


----------



## adamac

Djokovic looking unstoppable at the moment, but great to see a return to form from Hewitt during the Aussie Open, love his intensity on the court.


----------



## Losm

Thought I'd give this a little bump for Roland Garros since the draw was today 

It seems that Roger and Novak are in the same half of the draw, with Andy Murray and Rafa in the other. Looking forward to it!


----------



## fonz

Losm said:


> Thought I'd give this a little bump for Roland Garros since the draw was today
> 
> It seems that Roger and Novak are in the same half of the draw, with Andy Murray and Rafa in the other. Looking forward to it!


Haha this is like the zillionth time it's been Djokovic-Fed and Nadal-Murray in the semis. Disappointing in the women's draw to see Sharapova and Serena in the same quarter,would have been more fitting in a semi or final...


----------



## Elad

Oh man I cant believe I missed this thread, I am a huge tennis fan and hopefully playing today :clap

I was so happy when Federer took no2 back and the possibility of Nadal/Djoko in the semis at RG.. but then Nadal took it right back  

All I want is another grand slam out of fed, maybe even 2 and my life will be complete.


----------



## Elad

Losm said:


> Thought I'd give this a little bump for Roland Garros since the draw was today
> 
> It seems that Roger and Novak are in the same half of the draw, with Andy Murray and Rafa in the other. Looking forward to it!


Ugh.. not again.


----------



## sleepytime

Surely only injury can prevent Rafa winning the French Open.


----------



## fonz

Anyone been enjoying the tournament? Good to see Fed and Djoko pushed all the way,but these players never seem to be able to get across the line against the top 3. The surface is playing so slow,can't see anyone having much of a chance against Nadal. If Djokovic plays as well as we know he can,he have a good chance against Nadal but he hasn't been up at that level all year. I think Nadal will win,and then I think he'll go on and win Wimbledon and get back to #1. The women's is less predictable - I really think anyone left in it can win,it's been that random but it should be Stosur in the final against Kvitova/Sharapova and Stosur will lose


----------



## sleepytime

I haven't seen much of it so far. I'll be watching from the quarter finals on though. Has to be Nadal winning I think. Andy Murray reaching for his back every time he lost a point, but never when he won one was hilarious.


----------



## River In The Mountain

sleepytime said:


> I haven't seen much of it so far. I'll be watching from the quarter finals on though. Has to be Nadal winning I think. Andy Murray reaching for his back every time he lost a point, but never when he won one was hilarious.


haha yeah!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Novac vs Rafa is what I want to seeee. Both are such interesting players.


----------



## Christa25

Tennis is my new favorite thing! I just started playing recently but I absolutely love it... I'm not too bad either.


----------



## sleepytime

River In The Mountain said:


> Novac vs Rafa is what I want to seeee. Both are such interesting players.


Yea, I could watch them play all day!



Christa25 said:


> Tennis is my new favorite thing! I just started playing recently but I absolutely love it... I'm not too bad either.


I tried playing a couple of times, I was so bad it was funny. Couldn't make a 1st or 2nd serve to save my life, I had to resort to underhand serving lol. Such a skillful game.


----------



## tommo1234

Andy Murray out of French Open, the wait for a British Grand Slam winner since world war 2 goes on. (and on and on and on and on and on and on) 

He can never seem to beat the "top" players when he needs to ie in the slams..


nevermind, Queens next week, then wimbledon.. COME ON ANDY SON!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Ferrer was on fire today!


----------



## fonz

As a diehard fan of Maria,I'd be gutted if she lost in a GS final for the 3rd time in a row. She has the chance to complete the career slam so won't want to miss this opportunity


----------



## sleepytime

Federer vs Djokovic was disappointing. I really expected Federer would give him more of a game.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Fed was completely out of steam today  Disappointing match. No fight in him at all. 
As for Nadal's massacre of Ferrer, the match was over in a split second.


----------



## sleepytime

mark101 said:


> Yeah i was gutted,love roger to bits He had two breaks of serve in the second and blew it,so unlike Federer


Yea, losing the 2nd set 2 breaks up was pretty bad for such a great player. I think Fed's grand slam winning days are over.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

sleepytime said:


> Yea, losing the 2nd set 2 breaks up was pretty bad for such a great player. I think Fed's grand slam winning days are over.


Sadly i have to agree with you there,i think he will pick up some lesser titles and maybe get lucky in a major through Novak and Raffa being injured but thats about it.
For me he's the greatest to play the game,he had everything and a real gentleman with it.Hope Raffa wins Who you rooting for?


----------



## sleepytime

mark101 said:


> Sadly i have to agree with you there,i think he will pick up some lesser titles and maybe get lucky in a major through Novak and Raffa being injured but thats about it.
> For me he's the greatest to play the game,he had everything and a real gentleman with it.Hope Raffa wins Who you rooting for?


I'm big time rooting for Nadal. If he loses to Djokovic in another final, on his favourite surface, I think it would be devastating for him. If Rafa wins it might give him the belief to win at Wimbledon or US open.If Djok wins he might just continue steamrolling everyone for a long time to come!


----------



## sleepytime

mark101 said:


> Yeah let's hope he can do it,he's in blistering form right now
> Something about Djokovic i just can't take to.


Yea, I've a feeling that he will just be too good for Djokovic on clay....Here's hoping anyway


----------



## fonz

mark101 said:


> Yeah i really like maria and considering her horrible time with injury she's done amazing to get back to this level.
> Frustrates me a little how her service game can get real flaky at times but yeah i'd like her to win.
> Like i said tho Errani has played some great tennis in this tournament so i wouldn't begrudge her the win if maria doesn't perform at her best


Yeah,that's right - if she's good enough,good on her. Maria will want to try and avoid getting into long rallies. Sara has a fairly weak serve so Maria should hopefully be able to hit plenty of return winners and not allow her to get into any sort of rhythm.


mark101 said:


> Yeah let's hope he can do it,he's in blistering form right now
> Something about Djokovic i just can't take to.


Yeah,he's always come across a bit arrogant,a showman. Rafa and Roger are still miles more iconic and popular despite him being #1 for a year and dominating the game


----------



## In a Lonely Place

StarryMessenger said:


> But if Djokovic does beat Nadal, I think it will be like the moment Nadal beat Federer at Wimbledon, and it will greatly affect Nadal's confidence in matches against Djokovic in future.


Agree,thats why Raffa just has to win and i'd love to see him give Novak a lesson.Tho i've probably just jinxed it right there


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Great victory for Maria and faultless match by her apart from a brief shaky spell but well done to Sara Errani who gave a good account of her self


----------



## fonz

Great win from Maria,so proud of her


----------



## fonz

This match is gonna take a long time,an hour per set.


----------



## Elad

Damn djokovic has the heart of a lion, its really hard to dislike him  Hoping he will pull through and end nadals FO dominance.


----------



## sleepytime

The weather destroyed the game. No way Nadal could have last 8 games in a row in normal playing conditions. The great thing about Nadal vs Djok grand slam finals to date is seeing them both having to find miraculous energy reserves in the 5th set. When it resumes it will 3 sets max, so we're deprived of that too. Very disappointing.


----------



## fonz

Yes,it is very disappointing. Nadal really should of put him away at 6-4,6-3,2-0. If he loses after having that lead,I don't know how he can ever mentally come back from that. He's just not the player he was,how could he drop all those games in a row? It must be mental still...


----------



## sleepytime

Well done Rafa


----------



## fonz

Pretty average ending,but well done to Rafa anyway for getting it done


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Congratulations Nadal.


----------



## tennislover84

What an amazing match by Rosol to knock Nadal out in the second round of Wimbledon! He reminds me of a young Ivan Lendl, with his looks and attitude.  He wasn't intimidated at all and showed no nerves holding serve (to love), in the fifth set.

Really exciting match. Did any of you guys catch it?


----------



## sleepytime

tennislover84 said:


> What an amazing match by Rosol to knock Nadal out in the second round of Wimbledon! He reminds me of a young Ivan Lendl, with his looks and attitude.  He wasn't intimidated at all and showed no nerves holding serve (to love), in the fifth set.
> 
> Really exciting match. Did any of you guys catch it?


Nadal is gone? OMG....I hadn't intended tuning in until the quarters. I was sure the big guns would breeze through the early rounds.


----------



## tennislover84

Yeah, I was very surprised when I switched the match on during the third set, and saw that Nadal was losing.

Rosol was hitting 95mph forehands, with all of them landing right in the corners. It was scary how big he was hitting. And he is basically an unknown, ranked 100 in the world.

Nadal is most vulnerable to tall players who can hit the ball really hard, having a good day. But I still thought that he'd win when it went to a 5th set. What was really surprising was Rosol not having any nerves.


----------



## sleepytime

tennislover84 said:


> And he is basically an unknown, ranked 100 in the world.


I had to wikipedia him to see who he is. He's 26 years old, he's been around along time without making any waves! Andy Murray must be loving his side of the draw now.


----------



## tommo1234

Get right in there andy murray, son!


----------



## Losm

Reeeeally enjoying Wimbly this year. It's been a good'n! 

First semi-final of tomorrow:


















As a Fed fan I'm hoping that he can win this but I'm not too optimistic. Didn't realise that these two have never played on grass before! Should be interesting either way, but I reckon Novak will take it since he's been playing so well lately, and Roger's back seems to be bothering him, sadly. ​
Second semi:


















(Stats from here btw)

Rooting for Tsonga here, I'd like to see him in the final... but it's looking quite unlikely with his record against Murray :b. Andy's got his best chance of winning this year so far, will be interesting to see if he can do it on his home turf... first time since Fred Perry in 1936!

Don't particularly mind who ends up winning either way, just looking forward to some awesome matches. ​


----------



## scarpia

Must root for Murray, since I have Scot in my blood.


----------



## sleepytime

I'm not sure who to root for since Rafa is gone. I like Tsonga but I feel he is a very long shot in that company. I think Murray will make the final, but Djok will be too strong for both him and Federer.


----------



## Joe

Hope Murray pulls through, although I doubt he will win the final whoever plays (Especially if its Djokovic).


----------



## Losm

Today's the day! What are everybody's predictions? :b


----------



## sleepytime

Nadal and Djokovic gone. This is probably the best chance Murray will ever get to win it.


----------



## Losm

There we have it.
6-3, 3-6, 6-4, 6-3 to Federer. I'm pleasantly surprised to be honest . Andy's got a decent chance if he gets to the final.


----------



## Joe

Murray to the final, he won't be the favourite to win but it'd be nice to see a him do it


----------



## Losm

Here we go 
















​


----------



## tennislover84

Roger!!!! :boogie

I'm so happy he won.  It means he goes back to world number 1, when he is not far from being 31 years old! They said it couldn't be done. I'm not sure who "they" are, but that's what they said. It looked like he would be forever 1 week short of Sampras' record number of weeks in the top spot. And now he will break it, as well as tie Sampras for 7 Wimbledon titles. Not bad for somebody past his prime!

I felt really bad for Murray though. He was obviously devastated at losing in another major final. It was heartbreaking when he started to cry and could barely manage to give his speech. It's now 4 finals that he has lost in, 3 of them being to Federer. I hope he can win one eventually, whether it is Wimbledon or somewhere else. He isn't my favourite player, but he is probably the most talented player not to have won a major.

Ivan Lendl, Murray's coach, lost his first 4 major finals also, before going on to win 8 of them later. So there is still time for him. I'm not sure Murray has Lendl's mental toughness though. But he has the right coach to remind him that some people take longer than others to peak.


----------



## And1 ellis

I wanted murrey to win so badly!


----------



## sleepytime

tennislover84 said:


> I felt really bad for Murray though. He was obviously devastated at losing in another major final. It was heartbreaking when he started to cry and could barely manage to give his speech. It's now 4 finals that he has lost in, 3 of them being to Federer. I hope he can win one eventually, whether it is Wimbledon or somewhere else. He isn't my favourite player, but he is probably the most talented player not to have won a major.


I'm not Andy's biggest fan either, but I did feel for him today. I'm sure everyone here can empathise with somebody who's trying to speak but would rather curl up into a ball and disappear! It would be a shame for a guy that talented to go through his career without a major, like him or not.


----------



## And1 ellis

As long as Nadal, federer and djokorvic I can only see Murrey winning one Grand slam...if that, and he would have to play someone other than those 3 to win. 
He is an exceptional player but there are 3 players better than him. I think this year was the best chance he will ever have.


----------



## ben88

I cried during Murray's losers speech, shows how much of an emotional wreck i am.


----------



## Losm

I was pleased that Roger won it today. 17 Grand Slams, such a legend! 

Andy's not really one of my favourite players but I really felt for him during his speech today. It must be so tough dealing with all those expectations from people (and of course himself). I do definitely think that he'll have his time though, he's too good not to win one. Unfortunately he's come along during a really tough era of tennis, where the top 3 are seemingly unstoppable in the major tournaments. This was probably his best chance yet, but I'm sure he'll have another. I think Lendl's been a pretty good influence on him, he doesn't seem to get as frustrated as before and hey... at least he won his first set in a GS final.



ben88 said:


> I cried during Murray's losers speech, shows how much of an emotional wreck i am.


I _may_ have been welling up also...  :b


----------



## upndownboi

I'm really pleased for Andy Murray, he did so well and he really got in touch with something there with his losers-speech, he should be proud.


----------



## Losm

Shame to hear that Rafa won't be at the Olympics. 
I'm not a huge fan or anything, but still. It's always a possibility that he'll get injured with the way he plays, must be hard for him though.

Who's everyone rooting for? I'd like to see Roger win to add a singles gold medal to his doubles one :b


----------



## tennislover84

Roger of course! :b

He should have a very good chance. They'll be playing on grass, he's in great form and should be very confident from just winning Wimbledon. And no Nadal in the draw is great for Roger. If he plays his best, he knows he can beat Djokovic and Murray.

Still, last time around he lost to James Blake, didn't he? It always seems so different when they are playing for their country, like in Davis Cup matches. It feels like there is so much more at stake. Some people get nervous and some play way above their normal level for their country. So who knows what will happen. On paper Roger has a very good chance though.


----------



## fonz

The fact that the men's draw is cut down to best of 3 sets surely opens it up a lot more for upsets,especially big servers like Raonic,Isner or Tsonga. Women's will just be the same deal though,if Serena serves well,she'll win - her serve is just too good compared to other women...


----------



## sleepytime

I would have rooted for Rafa. I'd rather someone outside of the other top 3 won it. I'd like Tsonga or Ferrer to win, but can't see that happening.


----------



## tennislover84

Federer/Del Potro at the Olympics seems like it will never end.

17-17 in the 3rd set while I'm typing this. :blank


----------



## tennislover84

Naturally, as soon as I say it's never going to end, somebody wins.

Federer took the third set 19-17 :shock

Del Potro looked crushed though. He looked like he was about to cry when they cut away from the match. Glad Roger won, but I feel sorry for Del Potro now.


----------



## fonz

tennislover84 said:


> Naturally, as soon as I say it's never going to end, somebody wins.
> 
> Federer took the third set 19-17 :shock
> 
> Del Potro looked crushed though. He looked like he was about to cry when they cut away from the match. Glad Roger won, but I feel sorry for Del Potro now.


As you would I guess losing that way,I expect Djokovic to win easily in the bronze medal match. Murray has a great chance I think against Federer with it only being best of 3 sets,don't need to sustain a high level for nearly as long as in a grand slam match...


----------



## fonz

fonz said:


> As you would I guess losing that way,I expect Djokovic to win easily in the bronze medal match. Murray has a great chance I think against Federer with it only being best of 3 sets,don't need to sustain a high level for nearly as long as in a grand slam match...


My bad,didn't realize the final is best of 5...


----------



## tennislover84

Yeah, I keep forgetting about that too.

It's funny how we're getting a second Wimbledon this year. Even the results are very similar. Serena just won again, and now we've got a repeat of the men's final.


----------



## Joe

Murray is into the mixed doubles finals with Laura Robson too. I wonder if playing in both will affect his performance?

Edit: Guess not.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Didn't expect Murray to win this in straight sets, if at all, but I am glad he did.


----------



## tennislover84

Yeah, that was surprising. I had no idea who was going to win, but I felt sure that it would be a tight contest. At least four sets, with one or two 7-5 scores, or tiebreaks. So for Murray to run away with it in three was strange.

But well done to him for winning the gold medal. I didn't want him to beat Federer, but at the same time, I'm glad he's finally won on a big stage.


----------



## talisman

Murray played well and deserved to win even if Federer was off-form. Anyways Federer go Wimbledon which is a far bigger prize than the Olympics, especially given how many records he gets to break everytime he wins something big. Murray gets to win gold in his home country and a stepping stone to greater thing. Couldn't have worked out much better.


----------



## fonz

Will be interesting to see if this can give Murray the confidence to finally go on and win that slam...


----------



## billphilbertson

fonz said:


> Will be interesting to see if this can give Murray the confidence to finally go on and win that slam...


I think it's only a matter of time before he breaks through. He's bounced back after losses in the final of three majors, he's become accustomed to the pressure of Grand Slam finals, his last attempt was his best so far, and he's always had the game to do it.


----------



## sleepytime

Murray vs Djok in the US Open final tonight. Can't say either of them are my favourite player, but it should be a great game. I think it will be very very close, but I'm going to say Djok wins in a 5-setter.


----------



## fonz

They've both been playing rubbish so far,Murray up a set and a break. I expect Djokovic to come back though...


----------



## sleepytime

Murray 2-0 now...I can't see him losing it from here.


----------



## fonz

Uh oh,Djokovic breaks in the 4th. Please don't choke this in 5 Murray...


----------



## sleepytime

Djok looking stong again, this could turn into an epic 5-setter 

Murray screaming about 'JELLY!!!' lol


----------



## fonz

Great win by Murray,FINALLY he gets the monkey off his back


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Good for Murray...I like when he does well, because then I get to see his wife in the crowd often.


----------



## fonz

the cheat said:


> Good for Murray...I like when he does well, because then I get to see his wife in the crowd often.


Goes to show,it doesn't matter how ugly you are,if you're successful you can score hot chicks


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

fonz said:


> Goes to show,it doesn't matter how ugly you are,if you're successful you can score hot chicks


Now, now...maybe he has a wonderful personality...

:teeth


----------



## theseventhkey

the cheat said:


> Now, now...maybe he has a wonderful personality...
> 
> :teeth


He a millions of dollars/pounds personality.


----------



## tennislover84

Code:


tennislover84 casts level 10 Thread Necromancy!

Has anybody been watching the Australian Open so far?

Good match between Federer and Davydenko yesterday, and Djokovic/Stepanek today. Both straight sets, but just great shotmaking from all four of them. I'm rooting for Federer to win the whole thing (as always :b ) but I think Djokovic might be too good on this surface, at this point. I wouldn't be shocked if Roger didn't reach the final, with Murray on his side of the draw, and the match with Tomic will be interesting!

For the ladies, I always root for Marion Bartoli, but she lost her match today.  I'm glad the British girls Robson and Watson are doing well though.

I'll be watching Sharapova/V Williams in an hour.


----------



## tennislover84

Tomic apparently playing in his boxer shorts.


----------



## fonz

Djokovic certainly has to be favoured,only having to face one of the big 4 to win instead of the usual 2. I guess Serena(who if you ask me is another Lance Armstrong but that's another matter for another time) Williams will win the women's but Sharapova looks very strong as well


----------



## tennislover84

Your gal Sharapova is doing well eh? She set a record for least games lost to open a major I think? Two double bagels!

The match with Venus was crazy. It was like Sharapova was possessed by some tennis playing demon. :eek I'd love it if she could keep up that level, because it was a real spectacle.


----------



## Elad

Tomic put in a good showing, that kid is going to be a future no1 imo. Kind of worried about federer with the double faults and missed crucial points, doesn't bode well for if he meets murray. Also wtf at Del potro going out... I was looking forward to a possible murray matchup, and hes also such a darkhorse with his ability to just slap winners against anyone.

definitely have djokovic as my favorite, but that can change if berdych puts up a fight or murray steam rolls fed. (please god no)


----------



## sleepytime

That Djokovic v Wawrinka game was epic. I wonder how much that will take out of him for Berdych.


----------



## tennislover84

Nevermind what it took out of Djokovic, it took a lot out of me! :fallI was rooting for Wawrinka, because he has a really elegant, but muscular kind of game. He is rarely on like this, and even when he is, he still tends to lose unfortunately. Like when he played out of his mind against Murray at Wimbledon, a few years back. But some of those backhand winners... they were ridiculous. To be hitting them down the line, right on the line, consistently, over five hours... at the end of long, draining rallies against Djokovic. I feel so sorry for him for losing, because he put it in such an effort against a superior player.

In Djokovic's post-match interview, he alluded to how Stan was playing all the aggressive tennis, and that he was just hanging in there. That's pretty much how I'd sum up the match too. Djokovic's defence and stamina is unreal though.


----------



## sleepytime

^^ Yea, I felt kind of bad for Wawrinka too. He didn't deserve to lose that game. I'd like to see a Djok v Murray/Federer final though


----------



## tennislover84

Wow Sloane Stephens beat Serena! I only caught the very last game, but I recorded it because I had a sneaking feeling that Sloane would win. I remember they played an exhibition set when Sloane was even younger, but she won. It just made me think that she has an abundance of self belief, like Tomic.

Now I really want to watch the whole match to see how it happened.


----------



## fonz

tennislover84 said:


> Wow Sloane Stephens beat Serena!


And then Maria got hammered *facepalm*. Still,hopefully Li wins the final and hopefully Roger wins tonight. Murray-Djokovic is the most boring matchup of the big 4


----------



## tennislover84

Yeah, I feel sorry for Maria. The draw just opened up for her and she lost.  Everyone underestimates Li Na though. I was hoping for Sharapova or Stephens to win the whole tournament.

And no such luck about Federer v Djokovic.  Murray won in 5 sets. To be honest, Murray was the better player throughout and Roger only stretched it that far because he's still so good, I guess. Hoping he can still win a major or two at Wimbledon, maybe the US Open, in the next couple of years.


----------



## fonz

Yeah,I think Wimbledon is his best shot now. The other surfaces are so slow,human backboards like Murray and Djokovic can run all day retrieving shots that would be winners against most other opponents. The final could be boring,25 shot rally after 25 shot rally


----------



## tennislover84

Well Djokovic won then. Murray extremely gracious in his speech.

I didn't bother watching, except the last few games, because I expected it would be pretty boring. :b


----------



## sleepytime

Decent final today. Murray played well the 1st couple of sets but Novak breezed by him after that. I didn't even know who to shout for, I don't like any of these guys. Come back soon Rafa!


----------



## tennislover84

Is anyone else excited about Wimbledon starting tomorrow?


----------



## ghostface

Love Wimbledon.

Raonic is definitely one to watch out for if the courts play fast.


----------



## Elad

should be a good with Nadal back, although I haven't watched too much coming into the tournament, always got my fingers crossed for Fed but hes really behind the top 3 now, hopefully he gets a kind draw without Tsonga.



ghostface said:


> Love Wimbledon.
> 
> Raonic is definitely one to watch out for if the courts play fast.


definitely. of the emerging players I think hes the best, also hoping for a breakout performance from Dimitrov in a slam but I wont hold my breath..

also looking forward to Del Potro, hoping for some bullets.


----------



## ghostface

Nadal is out.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

I'll be rooting for Roger as always


----------



## Charmander

Shame to see Nadal go out so early.


----------



## tennislover84

Sorry to people here who are fans of Rafa. :squeeze

However...

:evil

It's always great to see exciting, attacking tennis prevail over his repetitive, high-percentage grinding. If you can play like he does and win on grass, as he sadly has done in the past, it's a travesty. :b

I've really enjoyed Darcis and Rosol taking their opportunities to knock him out early, before the baseline gets too worn down.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Seeded players falling left and right. 

Go Melzer.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Federer out, i'm done with wimbledon already


----------



## tennislover84

mark101 said:


> Federer out, i'm done with wimbledon already


I'm not too happy about it either. 

But I did say I wanted attacking tennis to win, on the grass. I guess my wish came true, because Roger just got beaten by a serve and volley guy, lol.

Hewitt got beaten by Dustin Brown serve-volleying too, although that's not such a shock at this stage in his career. But it would be great if serve and volley made a comeback.


----------



## Elad

oh well, hopefully stakhovsky can make a good run and not just go out easily after downing federer. so many injuries and seeds dropping like flies, probably going to be a murray/djokovic final but it would be nice to see someone new challenging.


----------



## tennislover84

It has to be Murray's best chance to win Wimbledon so far.

He had Nadal, Federer, Wawrinka all in his half of the draw. And they're all out before the third round. Tsonga could have been a difficult opponent too, although he has a good record against him, but he's also gone.

And yeah, I'd love to have a surprise finalist. But I suppose Djokovic/Murray is very likely now. It's hard to see who could stop either of them.


----------



## Elad

guys like raonic, del potro, berdych, dimitrov.. hopefully one breaks loose and shakes things up.

the person I would most like to see win a slam is ferrer though, guy is such a fighter and been stuck in nadals shadow. hes so damn humble too.


----------



## fonz

I think Berdych can beat Djokovic if they play,I think Murray is the favourite for sure though. Clueless as to why so many people are picking Djokovic for the title,the only big 4 player he's beaten at Wimbledon is Nadal in the final a couple of years ago. Grass isn't really his surface,he was lucky to fluke it out that one year...

Dimitrov is a great talent,but he's not fit enough yet,and often gives up too easily in matches when he's down


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Elad said:


> The person I would most like to see win a slam is ferrer though, guy is such a fighter and been stuck in nadals shadow. hes so damn humble too.


Great little player, he should have won titles with his game, good guy too.


----------



## fonz

He's just too small though,not enough weapons to trouble the big 4


----------



## Elad

fonz said:


> I think Berdych can beat Djokovic if they play,I think Murray is the favourite for sure though. Clueless as to why so many people are picking Djokovic for the title,the only big 4 player he's beaten at Wimbledon is Nadal in the final a couple of years ago. Grass isn't really his surface,he was lucky to fluke it out that one year...
> 
> Dimitrov is a great talent,but he's not fit enough yet,and often gives up too easily in matches when he's down


yeah, I just threw him on the back end of the list because hes an exciting prospect, same with tomic. I think djokovic has the edge on murray, mentally and physically. to call his win over nadal a fluke.. come on now, the man is an absolute beast, it hasnt helped him to be constantly drew with federer.



mark101 said:


> Great little player, he should have won titles with his game, good guy too.


yeah but I don't think his game could win titles, hes basically a watered down nadal without the power, he just keeps chipping and chipping away but man you have to love the guys attitude and how he is in interviews, will be a shame if he doesnt get a slam.



fonz said:


> He's just too small though,not enough weapons to trouble the big 4


too true, but luckily their down to the big 2. 

keep the dream alive!


----------



## fonz

Yeah,you're right,it's not fair to call it a fluke. He was outstanding that year. Pity Serena Williams is going to win the women's event again,her retirement can't come soon enough...


----------



## Elad

at least she brings some consistency to the womens game, if she goes then the level drops substantially I think, they are all so up and down its hard to watch.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

tennislover84 said:


> It has to be Murray's best chance to win Wimbledon so far.


Anyone but Murray please, I can't bear the thought of the murraymania that will take over the country and people calling for a soddin knighthood :|


----------



## tennislover84

Yes, if Murray reaches the final again, the hype will be unbearable.

As for the women, like usual I'm rooting for Bartoli. :b The draw is wide open for her to go deep into the tournament, so I expect she'll lose to Giorgi next round. I'll keep dreaming for a repeat of 2007 though.

I'd like to see Kvitova in the final again too, although I don't think she's in good form. And there are lots of youngsters who could have a breakthrough, with so many seeds out.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

tennislover84 said:


> Yes, if Murray reaches the final again, the hype will be unbearable.
> 
> As for the women, like usual I'm rooting for Bartoli. :b The draw is wide open for her to go deep into the tournament, so I expect she'll lose to Giorgi next round. I'll keep dreaming for a repeat of 2007 though.
> 
> I'd like to see Kvitova in the final again too, although I don't think she's in good form. And there are lots of youngsters who could have a breakthrough, with so many seeds out.


Bartoli is such good fun to watch , so quirky with her constant practice swings, jumping 3ft into the air and her ballerina type serving stance lol
I'd love to see her do well but Williams will predictably be lifting the trophy again...yawn..zzzzzz


----------



## fonz

Well,Bartoli has beaten Williams here before,and did beat Henin I believe a few years back as well. So she's shown she can beat the best when she's on. I see Serena is likely to play Lisicki in the 4th round,could be interesting - Lisicki could be the next best server in the women's game,but she tends to fold mentally.

Really,we need another upset to save this tournament. Nothing interesting about Serena overpowering girls half her size,and a Djokovic/Murray final isn't nearly as interesting as Nadal/Federer or any other combination of the big 4...


----------



## Joe

Really interesting tournament this year round, completely open.


----------



## tennislover84

fonz said:


> I see Serena is likely to play Lisicki in the 4th round,could be interesting - Lisicki could be the next best server in the women's game,but she tends to fold mentally.
> 
> Really,we need another upset to save this tournament


You got your wish! Now Serena has gone out to Lisicki.


----------



## Zack

*Bor-ing!*

When does the snooker start?


----------



## fonz

tennislover84 said:


> You got your wish! Now Serena has gone out to Lisicki.


Great stuff! Will be good to finally see someone else win the biggest prize in tennis for once. Only a few times since 2000 has someone without the last name Williams won the women's Wimbledon title. I'm hoping this will be a turning point and the beginning of the end for Serena,since Wimbledon is really her strongest slam these days...


----------



## TryingMara

fonz said:


> Great stuff! Will be good to finally see someone else win the biggest prize in tennis for once. Only a few times since 2000 has someone without the last name Williams won the women's Wimbledon title. I'm hoping this will be a turning point and the beginning of the end for Serena,since Wimbledon is really her strongest slam these days...


Could not agree more. I hope Lisicki takes it all.


----------



## talisman

I don't follow the women's game that much but Lisicki looked very impressive against Williams and she seems like a nice person, so I'm kinda hoping she's gets to the final.

As for the men's draw its surely going to be Murray vs Djokovic and I fancy Murray's chances. He seemed to have some kind of psycological difficulty in beating Federer in Grand Slam finals but he doesn't suffer that problem with Djokovic as he proved in the US Open, so if he can up his game by next weekend I can see him taking the title. However if he plays like he did yesterday he won't win.

Also a big shame about Laura Robson losing yesterday, but based on her performance I can see great things for her in the future.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Do I dare dream that Marion is gonna win this yet? 

Please..please


----------



## fonz

Looks highly likely atm - just much stronger mentally and better prepared


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Yess!! the dream result


----------



## malan

Glad Bartoli won it. Now I feel less bad for Flipkens' poor result against her


----------



## tennislover84

I still can't quite believe that Bartoli won Wimbledon.


----------



## fonz

Me neither,but I'll find it almost as hard to believe if Novak Djokovic becomes a 2x Wimbledon champion. Del Potro and Janowicz were really the more natural grass court players,and they both lost. Offense is getting overwhelmed by defense in the game these days on almost all surfaces


----------



## tennislover84

I know. I'm watching the mens final, but finding it hard to care. Wish I could get more into it, because it's such a long time since a British man won Wimbledon. The only reason I'm watching is because I don't want to feel like I missed seeing something important live, if Murray wins.

The Bryan brothers completed the non-calendar Grand Slam yesterday.


----------



## fonz

Wow,surprised to see it only go 3 sets. Good to see Murray win finally,get the monkey off his back. Any young up and coming players watching will know what they have to. Work out day in,day out at the gym. Can't get by on pure talent alone anymore,need to become a superior athlete to be able to compete


----------



## changeme77

Funny what's happening with Murray. People were wondering if he would ever win a slam and now he has won 2 in quick succession.


----------



## Soilwork

Pleasing.


----------



## talisman

Wow, what a result. I thought Murray stood a good chance of winning, but never expected he'd do it in straight sets! A thoroughly deserved victory at long last.


----------



## malan

I expected an epic 5-setter. But congrats to Murray and Great Britain.


----------



## Canucklehead

Murray is a tool.

Disappointed he won.


----------



## Nibbler




----------



## tennislover84

Murray seems like a nice enough guy to me. I don't see what he's ever said or done, to deserve being called a tool. :stu I just don't find his brand of tennis to be very exciting. The Murray/Djokovic match-up is especially dull, I think.

I'm glad he won though, for all the people who were desperate for a British winner.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

mark101 said:


> +1


regardless of how he is, or what he is like, it was hard work and perseverance that allowed him to gain the skills,and strength to win.

How irritating it must be for (some) of the English that someone Scottish won it especially after all the years of Englishmen trying and failing miserably.
All we get from you, is Oh '66, 1966 !!!OH it was great! !! remember ?, ....

and if any one is a tool , it is Nadal that is.......


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Soilwork said:


> Pleasing.


Aye! No half mate!  Scotland has produced some of the most talented people IN ALL fields and disciplines the last few centuries.......


----------



## In a Lonely Place

KILOBRAVO said:


> regardless of how he is, or what he is like, it was hard work and perseverance that allowed him to gain the skills,and strength to win.
> 
> How irritating it must be for (some) of the English that someone Scottish won it especially after all the years of Englishmen trying and failing miserably.
> All we get from you, is Oh '66, 1966 !!!OH it was great! !! remember ?, ....
> 
> and if any one is a tool , it is Nadal that is.......


Djocovic was drained from the semi and murray had the easiest route possible through to the final.
If Nadal had been fit your boy would have lost. 

You guys waited 117yrs for another Scot to win wimbledon and we are currently on 77yrs so who knows we still have 40yrs in which to do it


----------



## KILOBRAVO

But Murray has been very consistent at Wimbledon the past 6 years........( Tim Henman was pretty consistent as well in 5/6 years also )

Nadal had got beaten at the early stages, by some bloke ranked in the 100's that no one had ever heard of, the last two years in a row. 
He was matched shot for shot, and power for power and got beat fare and square.

can you imagine if this has been Murray ? ......' oh he is never gonna win, what a clown etc..., ' that is what would have been said, just because he was British.

And there was no fitness problem for Novak Jock-strap in this final, he also got matched shot for shot and power for power and got beat fair and square.


----------



## fonz

It was funny,at the start of the tournament,everyone was saying Djokovic had an easy draw and Murray had it tough. What they weren't counting on was Nadal/Federer geting knocked out early. I think Murray would have still beaten either of them though.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

KILOBRAVO said:


> But Murray has been very consistent at Wimbledon the past 6 years........( Tim Henman was pretty consistent as well in 5/6 years also )
> 
> Nadal had got beaten at the early stages, by some bloke ranked in the 100's that no one had ever heard of, the last two years in a row.
> He was matched shot for shot, and power for power and got beat fare and square.
> 
> can you imagine if this has been Murray ? ......' oh he is never gonna win, what a clown etc..., ' that is what would have been said, just because he was British.
> 
> And there was no fitness problem for Novak Jock-strap in this final, he also got matched shot for shot and power for power and got beat fair and square.


Nadal wasn't moving right in that match, too much tennis too soon but being the gentleman he is, he gave full credit to his opponent and wouldn't comment on his knee.

Nadal has already proven himself on grass by winning Wimbledon twice and with his lay off through injury it was nothing short of a miracle that he came back so strong.
That's probably why he didn't get any stick in the press for getting knocked out early.

Djokovic didn't play as well in that final and he already said he was still feeling the effects of the Del Potro game but hey that's tennis and to his credit Murray didn't put a foot wrong.


----------



## Elad

meh murray. 

still dont really like him, its just his mannerisms that annoy me. I do think he had the easiest draw this year which helped, its a shame nadal wasnt fully fit, otherwise it could have been an interesting tournament.

imo this was one of the dullest slams in recent memory.. pretty forgettable.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Elad said:


> meh murray.
> 
> still dont really like him, its just his mannerisms that annoy me. I do think he had the easiest draw this year which helped, its a shame nadal wasnt fully fit, otherwise it could have been an interesting tournament.
> 
> imo this was one of the dullest slams in recent memory.. pretty forgettable.


Yeah once Nadal, Federer, Tsonga were gone it killed the tournament for me, on the flipside I enjoyed the womens for once with no Williams, Azarenka and Sharapova


----------



## Limmy

Murray!!!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Limmy said:


> Murray!!!


Well Done Scotland, after 117yrs your wait for another Wimbledon champion is over.


----------



## Limmy

mark101 said:


> Well Done Scotland, after 117yrs your wait for another Wimbledon champion is over.


 still waiting for an english born champion in the open era though


----------



## mardymoo

I'm ecstatic Murray won you could tell he really wanted it and he deserved it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Limmy said:


> still waiting for an english born champion in the open era though


LOL! :b


----------



## fonz

mark101 said:


> Nadal wasn't moving right in that match, too much tennis too soon but being the gentleman he is, he gave full credit to his opponent and wouldn't comment on his knee.
> 
> Nadal has already proven himself on grass by winning Wimbledon twice and with his lay off through injury it was nothing short of a miracle that he came back so strong.
> That's probably why he didn't get any stick in the press for getting knocked out early.
> 
> Djokovic didn't play as well in that final and he already said he was still feeling the effects of the Del Potro game but hey that's tennis and to his credit Murray didn't put a foot wrong.


Wonder if this means Djokovic is starting to decline physically. He came back from 5 setters to win the final before. US Open 2011. Australian Open 2012 he played 5 sets against Murray in SF then won the final over Nadal in about 6 hours


----------



## tennislover84

Elad said:


> imo this was one of the dullest slams in recent memory.. pretty forgettable.


Bartoli winning made it the best tournament ever, for me. 

By the way, the last English winner during the Open Era was Jonny Marray, last year. :b Unless it has to be singles, then it's Virginia Wade in 1977!

Still, congratulations again to Murray. I think of myself as British more than English, but I just don't support people based on nationality.


----------



## tennislover84

So Bartoli announced her retirement, completely out of the blue. :cry I knew that she wouldn't be playing for too much longer, but didn't expect this so soon.

I don't know who I'll follow now in women's tennis! What am I going to do?

But I can't complain, because I never expected that she'd win Wimbledon so late in her career, although I always thought she had the talent to do it. :yes She now has the record for the most grand slams played, before winning one.

I'm really going to miss following all her matches.


----------



## fonz

Sorry to hear that,I know how big a fan you were of Marion. It seemed to come out of the blue. Sounds like she had physical problems that prevent her from carrying on on the women's tour. I know how you feel,I've always been an obsessive fan of Maria Sharapova and can't even imagine how I will feel when she retires. I don't who you should follow now,I think for most straight males(women's tennis is probably followed more by gay males tbh) looks play a part since most of the women,let's face it,don't have games that interesting. One thing's for sure though,you can't force yourself to like anyone,it has to be genuine.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

:yes


----------



## MindOverMood

Justin Bieber jinxed Genie Bouchard by wishing her good luck Congrats to her for making it to the semi finals.


----------



## fonz

I was in Melbourne for the first week of the Open,loved it but it was extremely hot. Been a strange tournament,a lot of top players losing earlier than expected but nice to see a few different names in the second week


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Roger just rolled back the years and played an amazing match to beat Djokovic and set up a final with Berdych in Dubai :clap:clap


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Yessss!! Roger wins another title in Dubai :clap:clap:clap


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fredbloggs02

I don't care how well he performs: Andy Murray will never be a Wimbledon champion. That place is reserved for people like Sampras and Federer. He will always be a baby compared with them.


----------



## fonz

fredbloggs02 said:


> *I don't care how well he performs: Andy Murray will never be a Wimbledon champion.* That place is reserved for people like Sampras and Federer. He will always be a baby compared with them.


Except last year when he won it


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*










Elena Baltacha (14 August 1983 - 4 May 2014)​*
_*At the age of 19, she was diagnosed with the chronic fatigue disease sclerosing cholangitis and by the time she made her debut for Britain's Fed Cup team in 2002, it was clear her career was being seriously affected. Her coach at the time, Alan Jones, told the Guardian's Richard Jago: "What she has achieved has been a bloody miracle because all we have been able to do is patchwork [training]. Bally's been ill for such a long time. I asked the doctor if I could push her and he said, 'Absolutely not.'"

But Baltacha did all the pushing herself, earning the respect of her peers. She was frequently described as "feisty", and friends knew her as a warm, loving person who was always thinking of others. The feistiness ensured that she refused to allow her ailments to curtail her career. She had liver-associated surgery in 2003; keyhole surgery for a prolapsed disc in 2006; and foot surgery in 2012. Throughout that time, she managed to win 33 singles and doubles matches for Britain in the Fed Cup; and win 11 International Tennis Federation singles titles, including three at the Aegon championships at Nottingham. As a teenager, she had helped Scotland win a silver medal at the 2000 Commonwealth Youth Games.

Frequently, her strong game and fighting spirit carried her through qualifying events at grand slams and she reached the third round at the Australian Open in 2005 and 2010. She had also reached the third round at Wimbledon in 2002, beating the seeded South African Amanda Coetzer in her second match after receiving a wild card.

By September 2010 she achieved her highest world ranking of 49, but was still struggling with various illnesses by the time of the London Olympics in 2012. However, it was not an opportunity Baltacha was going to miss and she acquitted herself well, beating the experienced Hungarian Agnes Szávay in the first round before losing to Serbia's former world No 1 Ana Ivanovic. Immediately afterwards she needed foot surgery.

In June 2010 she became patron of the Children's Liver Disease Foundation.
Also in 2010 she opened the Elena Baltacha Academy of Tennis, which she set up to help disadvantaged children take up the sport.

Baltacha was diagnosed with liver cancer in January 2014, just a few weeks after her marriage to tennis coach Nino Severino. She died on 4 May 2014, aged 30, in her Ipswich home, surrounded by friends and family.

Rally for Bally

The tennis world united to pay tribute to the late Elena Baltacha with exhibition matches across the UK. Grand Slam winners Andy Murray and Martina Navratilova were among the stars taking part in the Rally for Bally fundraiser on Sunday.
Navratilova, who fought breast cancer, said: "This match is a bitter-sweet experience. We love this sport so much - but life really stinks sometimes."
She added: "Out of tragedy comes something good and we'll make sure this isn't a one-off."

The campaign has so far raised £62,000. The proceeds will be split between the Royal Marsden Cancer Charity and the Elena Baltacha Academy of Tennis.

https://www.justgiving.com/rallyforbally

*_

So sad
R.I.P Elena


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Really enjoying Wimbledon this year, Dimitrov is great to watch , Murray and Nadal out, Roger is playing like a dream just now, my heart says he can but my head says no (I can dream).
The ladies has been good too with the emergence of Eugenie Bouchard, I'd rather her win than Kvitova if I'm honest.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Come on Roger :clap

Djokovic vs Dimitrov first up, could be an epic


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Beautiful :yes

Another final for the great man.


----------



## fonz

Pity Dimitrov lost to Djokovic,it was to be expected though. Still,I hope Federer can get #18. I think he should unless Djokovic can play a lot better.

I hope Kvitova wins the women's,don't really like Bouchard...


----------



## MindOverMood

Poor Milos:|


----------



## In a Lonely Place

fonz said:


> Pity Dimitrov lost to Djokovic,it was to be expected though. Still,I hope Federer can get #18. I think he should unless Djokovic can play a lot better.
> 
> I hope Kvitova wins the women's,don't really like Bouchard...


Dimitrov played really well for the most part, just a couple of games where his serve let him down, I wont be surprised if he wins it next year.

I'm not too fussed about the women's final, I'd like to have seen Simona Halep make the final and win it, shame about her ankle.


----------



## Sean07

This is insane! COME ON ROGER!!!!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

I'm ****ing gutted, he could have done it


----------



## fonz

Yeah,it's a pity. Maybe the last chance Roger had for a major. Still,Djokovic deserved it and was the better player most of the match. Roger's serve kept him in it,but he's just too erratic off the ground,Novak winning the vast majority of points that went beyond 4 shots,and absolutely punishing his 2nd serve...


----------



## krisjack81

I dont really like Tennis. It used to interfere with me watching Days of Our Lifes lol.


----------



## Tranceaddict

Nice to see some new talent coming up on the tour. This Nick Kyrgios really stunned me at Wimbledon. His attitude is arguably even more impressive than his serve. And then this week at Hamburg, 17-year old Alexander Zverev from Germany reaching the semis. What do you think of these guys, future top 10 material?


----------



## fonz

Tranceaddict said:


> Nice to see some new talent coming up on the tour. This Nick Kyrgios really stunned me at Wimbledon. His attitude is arguably even more impressive than his serve. And then this week at Hamburg, 17-year old Alexander Zverev from Germany reaching the semis. What do you think of these guys, future top 10 material?


I hope so. I'm sick of the same guys winning all the time. I'm sure those 2 guys will be top players in the future,but before them it will be the turn of guys like Dimitrov,Raonic and Nishikori...


----------



## Tranceaddict

Yeah and what to think David Goffin ? The young Belgian is on a killing spree (ok, playing mostly challengers)


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Roger Federer in 1,000th career win with Brisbane International title

Top seed Roger Federer secured the 1,000th victory of his career as he beat Milos Raonic to win the Brisbane International title.
Swiss Federer, 33, beat the Canadian, 24, 6-4 6-7 (2-7) 6-4 on Pat Rafter Arena to clinch his 83rd career title.
The world number two becomes the third man, after Jimmy Connors and Ivan Lendl, to secure 1,000 ATP wins.
"I've played a lot of tennis over the years so to get to 1,000 wins means a lot to me," said Federer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/tennis/30767424

*​
So pleased for Roger and he is still playing some amazing tennis


----------



## Kevin001

Djokovic is looking unbeatable.


----------



## MetroCard

I like playing but I'm not a fan of watching


----------



## Kevin001

This Djokovic match is pretty entertaining.


----------



## identificationunknown

I have lost interest in tennis..

The Nadal era is over.


----------



## twitchy666

*summer impractical annoyances*

makes some things impossible (for the crowd?)

players moan afterwards when sweating (Murray)

My home is battered with sunrays all afternoon. My birthday in June. I prefer Thailand at Xmas when it's hot but dry - not humid. England is horrible! I like rain, coldness, dark & snow. 
Can't even watch Wimbledon on TV cos the sun tramples on my retinas, reflecting everything off the screen.

Tennis I was absorbed by in youth. Anywhere a home, room and sunrays effect in practical ways.. I get to lie in sun bare in this home all day & get tan, but need to switch how I stand or lie a million times per second, and need 12 showers every day, and usually several more after the twelfth. Keen to get sun into the skin but this is never convenient:clap


----------



## identificationunknown

Kevin001 said:


> Djokovic is looking unbeatable.


Djokovic always looks unbeatable until the final.. 50-50 win loss ratio in GS final match.


----------



## silent treatment

Yes Djokovic is looking good..i think he likes Gasquet's style!!..hope Federer beats Murray even though i'm British
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## identificationunknown

Fedrer is good... I mean he makes it to semis..

but we have to accept the fact that he may never win GS again..



I reckon murray is got this one.. and quiet frankly speaking, he is my fav out of the remaining four.. 

I mean I'd have prefered wawrinka or gasquet.. but hey over djo or feddy, i take murray..


----------



## goku23

Federer's just a Rolls Royce of a player!
best i've seen him for a few years, recapturing his peak form at the age of 34? guy is timeless!

Murray hasn't even done much wrong, but Federer has been picture perfect. greatest of all time showing why he is.

can't wait for Djokovic and Federer on Sunday (might be speaking too soon! but if Murray comes back from this it will be the greatest comeback ever!)

17 grand slams, in the 1000 wins club, olympic gold medalist
...and two sets of twins! 
twin girls and twin boys!
Roger - man with the Midas touch lol


----------



## identificationunknown

Yet head to head nadal dominates him.. like thrashing domination


----------



## silent treatment

Hooray Federer is through..hope he wins on Sunday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe

I wanted Andy to win, but can't not love Federer. Leaning towards Novak to win this year though I'd like another fantastic Federer performance.


----------



## identificationunknown

Going for Djokovic now


----------



## Kevin001

I'm rooting for Federer. It would be nice to see him win one more title.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Just got home from work and seen the result.

Yesss! Roger you ****ing beauty


----------



## goku23

identificationunknown said:


> Yet head to head nadal dominates him.. like thrashing domination


most of Nadal's wins over Federer have been on clay though, in the French open mostly and no question Nadal is by far the best ever on clay, virtually unstoppable because it favours the more powerful players due to the clay slowing the pace of the ball and Nadal is the hardest hitter around. strongest forehand by far.
Sampras never won a slam on clay for this reason.

its pretty close between them on hard and grass court. but Nadal really could have been up there with Federer and Novak challenging for the best of all time.
he's been badly unlucky with injuries.

but Nadal relies on his physicality a lot more than Federer who's all about timing, technique and tactics. 
that's why he's kicking a.ss at the age of 34!
physicality regresses with age but technical and tactical superiority doesn't.

if you watch football, that's why Totti, Pirlo, Bergkamp, Riquelme and the likes were and are performing at the very highest level well into their late 30's.

if you watch Boxing, it's the same for Mayweather, Bernard Hopkins, Marquez who are the same. elite level fighters with extraordinary longevity because of their reliance on technical and tactical superiority rather than the over-reliance on physical.


----------



## identificationunknown

goku23 said:


> most of Nadal's wins over Federer have been on clay though, in the French open mostly and no question Nadal is by far the best ever on clay, virtually unstoppable because it favours the more powerful players due to the clay slowing the pace of the ball and Nadal is the hardest hitter around. strongest forehand by far.
> Sampras never won a slam on clay for this reason.
> 
> its pretty close between them on hard and grass court. but Nadal really could have been up there with Federer and Novak challenging for the best of all time.
> he's been badly unlucky with injuries.
> 
> but Nadal relies on his physicality a lot more than Federer who's all about timing, technique and tactics.
> that's why he's kicking a.ss at the age of 34!
> physicality regresses with age but technical and tactical superiority doesn't.
> 
> if you watch football, that's why Totti, Pirlo, Bergkamp, Riquelme and the likes were and are performing at the very highest level well into their late 30's.
> 
> if you watch Boxing, it's the same for Mayweather, Bernard Hopkins, Marquez who are the same. elite level fighters with extraordinary longevity because of their reliance on technical and tactical superiority rather than the over-reliance on physical.


Nadal has upper edge on djokovic too head to head..

nadal beat feddy in Wimbledon, fed's best court..
nadal beat feddy hard courts too

But did fed ever beat nadal in clay?

Infact nadal dominates every surface apart from grass which is 2-1.

Another thing: nadal dominates head to head with djo, murray and fed.. only player to do so.. haha

u can argue that nadal has loss record against some unknown players but those are one offs..

btw they said nadal was out before then he shut ppl up with 2013.

the only thing fed has over him is GS wins.. and yeah i give him the edge for that.. but u can argue that Nadal had more competition.


----------



## goku23

identificationunknown said:


> Nadal has upper edge on djokovic too head to head..
> 
> nadal beat feddy in Wimbledon, fed's best court..
> nadal beat feddy hard courts too
> 
> But did fed ever beat nadal in clay?
> 
> Infact nadal dominates every surface apart from grass which is 2-1.


9-6 on HC isn't a domination but yes, i did say Nadal is by FAR the best ever clay court player and had it not been for injuries, i think he would be remembered as maybe the best ever, full stop.

but it's like i said, anyone relying so heavily on physicality (not saying that's all he has but it's his main asset) then there's always a proneness to injuries which can shorten a career and it could be unlikely that he'll ever overtake Federer's 17 slams and counting as a result.

Brazilian Ronaldo for me is the best footballer ever but won't be remembered as such because his career was cut short and hampered by injuries.
unfortunately i think Nadal may end up in the same bracket which is a shame.
even with the 4 year age gap, if Nadal does avoid burnout from injuries he still has Novak to overcome which is no mean feat!


----------



## goku23

identificationunknown said:


> Nadal has upper edge on djokovic too head to head..
> 
> nadal beat feddy in Wimbledon, fed's best court..
> nadal beat feddy hard courts too
> 
> But did fed ever beat nadal in clay?
> 
> Infact nadal dominates every surface apart from grass which is 2-1.
> 
> Another thing: nadal dominates head to head with djo, murray and fed.. only player to do so.. haha
> 
> u can argue that nadal has loss record against some unknown players but those are one offs..
> 
> btw they said nadal was out before then he shut ppl up with 2013.
> 
> the only thing fed has over him is GS wins.. and yeah i give him the edge for that.. but u can argue that Nadal had more competition.


when it happens more than once...it's not a one-off!
but Nadal's stats prove that he's the best big-game player.

even still, we'll know more in the next 2 years which imo are CRUCIAL for Nadal. if he's to overcome his injury problems and really re-announce himself, this will be the time to do it.


----------



## identificationunknown

Yeah I m a big Nadal fan..

But the dream of beating federer's record is over..


But i think he still has 1-2 slam in him..

Tennis players after 28 hardly win..


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how long Serena can keep this up??? Maybe 3 more grand slam titles?


----------



## Sean07

As Goku has already pointed out, Federer was always going to have longevity on his side because the bloke has amazing finesse and skill, but also never gets injured. That is a skill in itself. 

Federer's change in racket is working wonders for him, his backhand no longer seems the weakness it was for so long. Sure it has been a slight detriment to his forehand (which is the most accurate shot in tennis) but he seems to be as well-rounded on the court as he ever was. He is for me the greatest player of all time, the Bergkamp of the tennis court. Classy, one step ahead, lethal, everything. That said, if Nadal looked after his body better I'm pretty sure he'd have beaten Fed's gland slam record by quite a way.


----------



## identificationunknown

The thing in Federer's favour tomoro is DJO's 50-50 record in finals..

I still think Djokovic is the fav and I m going to support him..

But Feddy has a chance too.. 

And Djokovic is kind of a choker.


----------



## Joe

Would be amazed if Federer comes back


----------



## identificationunknown

federer is a technically better server than djoker but his returning is so poor and hence djoker has more aces


----------



## Kevin001

Djokovic is in full control. I would be shocked if Federer came back and won.


----------



## identificationunknown

the thing is murray is a tougher opponent for DJOKER, but weaker for fed.. however djoker is a very tough opponent for fed..


----------



## identificationunknown

Djo 5 slams away from nadal..

Is this a 3 slam year for djo..

this would be his second one..

Nadal only had one of those..


----------



## identificationunknown

5 AO and 3 wimbledon 1 USO

If he increases his USO tally, and gets one FO, Djokovic will reach Nadal.. 

I think he sustained it for longer anyway.. Just couldn't win the crucial finals..


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yes Nadal has totally lost his way. He is still my favorite player but its sad to see him struggle so much.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope Serena can pull this off.


----------



## Kevin001

Its over......Serena goes down. Very good match though.


----------



## Kevin001

Its sad to see Nadal struggle like this. He is still my favorite player though.


----------



## Kevin001

Well another win for Serena. Every time she is up against Sharapova they should just advance her. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> Sad, isn't it?  We aren't together anymore, but I feel so bad for my ex-girlfriend...come on Maria! :duck


Yep, Serena is her kryptonite. Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm honestly debating if I should watch that Djokovic vs Federer match :um. 3:30am is super early.


----------



## Kevin001

Serena choked.........again. Smh.


----------



## naptime

So Maria Sharapova is banned for testing positive for Meldonium. From the sounds of things it maybe be an honest mistake seeing she's been talking it for years but just this year it's been added to PEDs list. Oh well, she was going to retire soon anyway :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

naptime said:


> So Maria Sharapova is banned for testing positive for Meldonium. From the sounds of things it maybe be an honest mistake seeing she's been talking it for years but just this year it's been added to PEDs list. Oh well, she was going to retire soon anyway :serious:


Yeah, honest mistake. Looking at a lengthy ban now. I was hoping for a bigger announcement. Like maybe she was pregnant or retiring.


----------



## Kevin001

These final matchups should be epic.....can't ask for better matchups historically.


----------



## ihatehunks

Not a fan of Nadal and I've enjoyed seeing his struggles for the past couple years. I like Federer but I'm also blase about the spectacle of his deep runs into every tournament since forever ago. Granted, I like watching Djoker play and was hoping for some sort of bounce back but he crashed out. Then Murray goes as well. All that being said, it probably will be a good final but I don't know about staying up all night to watch it. Nadal seems incredibly inspired and I think he'll pull off the victory. On the WTA, it's just another chance for Serena to top Steffi Graff. She should beat Venus.


----------



## Qolselanu

Fedal is real!


----------



## Kevin001

Great win for Serena but the best of all time stuff needs to stop. Until she gets the record of most grand slam titles of all time Margaret is still #1.

Same ish with Tiger.......Nicklaus is the best.

I am excited for Nadal vs Federer should be epic between the 2 greatest of all time.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> I am excited for Nadal vs Federer should be epic between the 2 greatest of all time.


Yes, can't wait for this! So glad they both made it to the end. Also glad Djokovic was knocked out early.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Yes, can't wait for this! So glad they both made it to the end. Also glad Djokovic was knocked out early.


:O You watch Tennis?!

Girls that watch sports are goals, lol. But yeah should be nice.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> :O You watch Tennis?!
> 
> Girls that watch sports are goals, lol. But yeah should be nice.


Haha, yeah. Tbh, it's the only sport I watch religiously. I used to play regularly. Anyways, I'm really happy to have another Nadal-Federer final. It's been too long.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Haha, yeah. Tbh, it's the only sport I watch religiously. I used to play regularly. Anyways, I'm really happy to have another Nadal-Federer final. It's been too long.


Used to play?










Yeah too bad its so early in the damn morning might not see it.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Used to play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah too bad its so early in the damn morning might not see it.


:lol. Soccer, basketball and was an avid runner too.....Horrible now though, very rusty.

Yeah that's the one thing that sucks about the Australian Open. I try to avoid the news and any mention of the match because I'm afraid of finding out the results before I can watch it.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> :lol. Soccer, basketball and was an avid runner too.....Horrible now though, very rusty.


:O I'm smiling like an idiot right now, lol. Once an athlete always an athlete I'm sure you can bounce back easily.



> Yeah that's the one thing that sucks about the Australian Open. I try to avoid the news and any mention of the match because I'm afraid of finding out the results before I can watch it.


I think its like 3am here? Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

As good as it gets, wow. I was kinda rooting for Nadal but it was a great match nonetheless.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> As good as it gets, wow. I was kinda rooting for Nadal but it was a great match nonetheless.


Me too. Although I'm a fan of both, I always root for Nadal. That being said, it's great Federer won given his age, injuries this past year, time since his last grand slam win, etc. Their matches are always incredible and this was no exception.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Me too. Although I'm a fan of both, I always root for Nadal. That being said, it's great Federer won given his age, injuries this past year, time since his last grand slam win, etc. Their matches are always incredible and this was no exception.


Yeah Nadal is my fav. Great match (only saw the back end of it). Your mood says aggressive so here's a hug. :squeeze


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah Nadal is my fav. Great match (only saw the back end of it). Your mood says aggressive so here's a hug. :squeeze


Thanks! Needed that. It's due to work, which is extremely frustrating. I'm having a harder time brushing things off.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Thanks! Needed that. It's due to work, which is extremely frustrating. I'm having a harder time brushing things off.


Np, sorry to hear that. Work is always frustrating, I'll send a prayer your way.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Federer. :clap I'm really glad he got to win at least one more Grand Slam.


----------



## Qolselanu

I saw most of the match. Congrats to Federer!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

The dream final between the two greatest players of all time and the dream result for me.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Another great final contested by the two greats of the game.
What a privilege to be witnessing this legend rolling back the years and playing some truly miraculous tennis.

:clap


----------



## Kevin001

Nadal better win the French.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Rafa was on fire today. opcorn


----------



## Kevin001

Nadal is my favorite tennis player ever and the 2nd greatest ever....he can pass Federer.


----------



## Sabk

I didn't use to like Murray. He's one of those who can beat Nadal. Watching Murray play vs Brown now...I get why he's #1 seed.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Nadal is playing 🙂

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Nadal is playing &#128578;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


My fav :clap


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> My fav :clap


He will win..obviously.

You also think he's better than Federer **douce clap**. My mother is a Federer fan. And when these two play against each other, I feel like I'm playing against her. It gets pretty intense, haha.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> He will win..obviously.
> 
> You also think he's better than Federer **douce clap**. My mother is a Federer fan. And when these two play against each other, I feel like I'm playing against her. It gets pretty intense, haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Better? Meh Federer has the edge 18 to 15 but Nadal is right there. 2 greatest ever though always a treat to watch them. I'll wake up at 5am if I have to


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Better? Meh Federer has the edge 18 to 15 but Nadal is right there. 2 greatest ever though always a treat to watch them. I'll wake up at 5am if I have to


Yes better. Federer just seems to get by, somehow. And Nadal has had more injuries in past couple years, which is annoying. They were a setback. Soooo..&#128580;

I also love watching them.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Yes better. Federer just seems to get by, somehow. And Nadal has had more injuries in past couple years, which is annoying. They were a setback. Soooo..&#128580;
> 
> I also love watching them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Haha ok.....Nadal will past him soon anyways . #teamNadal :clap


----------



## Paperback Writer

Dustin Brown seems like a fun player to watch. Shame he couldn't have given Murray a closer game.


----------



## Sabk

Paperback Writer said:


> Dustin Brown seems like a fun player to watch. Shame he couldn't have given Murray a closer game.


I agree. Brown was a bit inconsistent. Had he not been he would have been a challenge for Murray. I think so, anyway

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

Sabk said:


> I agree. Brown was a bit inconsistent. Had he not been he would have been a challenge for Murray. I think so, anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Yeah, definitely. I had been wondering if we would maybe get another shock like when he knocked out Nadal in 2015. He started well but it seemed pretty comfortable for Murray by the end.


----------



## Sabk

Nadal won. The last set was a tough to sit through. Young really was fighting there, starting at the end of the second set and reaching a 5-5 tie in the 3rd. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Sabk said:


> Nadal won. The last set was a tough to sit through. Young really was fighting there, starting at the end of the second set and reaching a 5-5 tie in the 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Awesome. I love Nadal. I'm gonna look for it on youtube.


----------



## Sabk

ImperfectCircle said:


> Awesome. I love Nadal. I'm gonna look for it on youtube.


It was a good match &#128578;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Nadal won. The last set was a tough to sit through. Young really was fighting there, starting at the end of the second set and reaching a 5-5 tie in the 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


:clap


----------



## SplendidBob

Nah it's a sport.


----------



## Sabk

Watching the Anderson replay. Young South African guy. I can't help but feel a kinship with him and rooting for him, since I used to live in South Africa.

He played well. Won in 3 straight sets against Seppi.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Dimitrov is kicking Baghdatis' ***! 2 sets to 0.
In the 3rd and possible last one, Dimitrov was leading 4-1. There were 4 deuces for him to get to 5-1. And one of those deuce exchanges was AMAZING. They made each other run all across the court, Baghdatis got his advantage by making Dimitrov do a flippin' split. It was awesome.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Federer vs Lajovic. 1st set and already ending in a tiebreaker. 

This makes me happy. Intense matches, steely dogged determination to just destroy the opponent and the silence during exchanges. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I pray the top 4 seeds make it to the semifinals. That would be legendary.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Kevin001 said:


> I pray the top 4 seeds make it to the semifinals. That would be legendary.


:yes

Would love to see another Federer Nadal final.


----------



## Kevin001

Paperback Writer said:


> :yes
> 
> Would love to see another Federer Nadal final.


I think everyone wants that lol. Its like Magic vs Bird.


----------



## LilMeRich

As a Brit, I'd like Murray to win again! However I won't begrudge Nadal or Feds winning again.


----------



## Sabk

@Paperback Writer
@Kevin001

The final I want to see is Nadal vs Djokovic, actually.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> @Paperback Writer
> @Kevin001
> 
> The final I want to see is Nadal vs Djokovic, actually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


That is my 2nd choice if Federer gets bounced lol.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> That is my 2nd choice if Federer gets bounced lol.


Federer would be bounced at the semi-finals if I had my wish.

It'd go like this:

Djokovic vs Federer with 6-4 7-5 9-7 over 4 hours or so.

Nadal vs Murray with a tight match 7-5 7-5 10-8 over 6 hours or so.

&#128518;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Federer would be bounced at the semi-finals if I had my wish.
> 
> It'd go like this:
> 
> Djokovic vs Federer with 6-4 7-5 9-7 over 4 hours or so.
> 
> Nadal vs Murray with a tight match 7-5 7-5 10-8 over 6 hours or so.
> 
> &#128518;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Hmm not bad, that would be nice as well .


----------



## Paperback Writer

LilMeRich said:


> As a Brit, I'd like Murray to win again! However I won't begrudge Nadal or Feds winning again.


Murray should step aside so that we can have another Fedal final while we still can. It's the right thing to do. :b



Sabk said:


> Federer would be bounced at the semi-finals if I had my wish.












I'm hoping that Federer makes it as there's that uncertainty as to whether or not it could be the last time. Still, should be a good final either way.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Great comeback from Murray there.


----------



## Sabk

I'm kinda sorta seething. I did not want Murray to win. Fognini had so many openings to seal the deal. His nerves got the best of him in the end. I saw his hand shake once when he was serving in that last set. 

Smdh.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Something must be in the air.
All top seeds haven't been playing at their best. They've won their matches, yet knowing how they can deliver, I can tell they're not 100%. They make plenty of stupid mistakes, over challenging calls, double faults when serving..it's odd. 

Are they tired? Are they conserving their strength for the following rounds? 

Something to note however: their less-than-best is still better than others'.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Got a feeling there will be upsets today.


----------



## Sabk

Two good matches at the same time. Murray's and Nadal's, only one channel on which to broadcast them. Pooh 😐

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

LOL. They just took a shot of a man sleeping. Who pays for a Wimbledon ticket and sleeps? Wasted money, pal. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Two good matches at the same time. Murray's and Nadal's, only one channel on which to broadcast them. Pooh &#55357;&#56848;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Yeah :serious:

No Wait! Murray is on ESPN and Nadal on ESPN2 .


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah :serious:
> 
> No Wait! Murray is on ESPN and Nadal on ESPN2 .


I'm watching it on french tv right now and there's only one channel that focuses on Wimbledon. 
BUT, they switched to the Nadal game now. I'm good &#128527;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> I'm watching it on french tv right now and there's only one channel that focuses on Wimbledon.
> BUT, they switched to the Nadal game now. I'm good &#128527;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Haha ok :laugh:


----------



## Sabk

Beautiful, ****ing beautiful exchange against Muller. 
Nadal won the point with a tiny fraction of the ball on the line.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Nadal is in trouble.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Nadal is in trouble.


I knooow.

The last time they played against one another, Nadal had lost to him.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> I knooow.
> 
> The last time they played against one another, Nadal had lost to him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


:serious:


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> :serious:


Yup

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Qolselanu

Here begins Nadal's comeback.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Kevin001 said:


> Got a feeling there will be upsets today.


You were right. :serious:


----------



## Sabk

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Paperback Writer said:


> You were right. :serious:


He's psychic.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

Sabk said:


> He's psychic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Ah, that explains it.

...Me on the other hand, I'm clearly _not _psychic as I thought Nadal would win it this year. :lol


----------



## Sabk

Paperback Writer said:


> Ah, that explains it.
> 
> ...Me on the other hand, I'm clearly _not _psychic as I thought Nadal would win it this year.


*sigh*well, we dreamt. Nadal and Wimbledon don't have that great of a history. The French Open though? I'm willing to bet actual money when he plays. The chances of him winning are high.

I didn't think he'd win tbh. But I was certain he'd make it to the finals.

Now I'm all for Djokovic. Only there are two who need to be..taken out, so to speak.










Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

Sabk said:


> *sigh*well, we dreamt. Nadal and Wimbledon don't have that great of a history. The French Open though? I'm willing to bet actual money when he plays. The chances of him winning are high.
> 
> I didn't think he'd win tbh. But I was certain he'd make it to the finals.
> 
> Now I'm all for Djokovic. Only there are two who need to be..taken out, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


There's only one man that I want to win now.

He first came into this world high atop the Alps, and his sweat glands were promptly removed by a local priest. Now he works for the Federer Bureau of Investigation, on a mission to reclaim the trophy that is rightfully his.

But I like Djokovic enough so that I wouldn't mind if he won, either. :b


----------



## Sabk

Paperback Writer said:


> There's only one man that I want to win now.
> 
> He first came into this world high atop the Alps, and his sweat glands were promptly removed by a local priest. Now he works for the Federer Bureau of Investigation, on a mission to reclaim the trophy that is rightfully his.
> 
> But I like Djokovic enough so that I wouldn't mind if he won, either. :b


Federer - the man with shark-like soulless eyes - is one of the two I speak of. But I'm sure you know this.☺

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

Sabk said:


> Federer - the man with *shark-like soulless eyes* - is one of the two I speak of. But I'm sure you know this.☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


:lol

Yes. Yes I do.

His DNA was fused with that of a shark, in an experiment to make him the ultimate tennis predator. And his record indicates that the experiment was a great success, as long as you ignore all those times he gets the urge to dive into the sea and attempt to bite disturbed tourists. 

But regardless, it will be the other one you speak of that will most likely be waiting in the final. The one Judy Murray found screaming in a bin on the streets of Glasgow, and moulded, with a strict regime of beatings and starvation, into the dishevelled-looking man we know today.

...

But anyway, that's enough of my nonsensical ramblings highly accurate information for one night.


----------



## Kevin001

Paperback Writer said:


> You were right. :serious:


Yeah still got some good players left should be nice .


----------



## Paperback Writer

Enjoyed the Djokovic match earlier. Some great rallies.

Federer is playing Raonic tomorrow. :afr I haven't forgotten what Raonic did to him last year. Nor have I forgiven him for it, either...


----------



## Sabk

Paperback Writer said:


> Enjoyed the Djokovic match earlier. Some great rallies.
> 
> Federer is playing Raonic tomorrow. :afr I haven't forgotten what Raonic did to him last year. Nor have I forgiven him for it, either...


Lol. Raonic did what he had to do.

I remember thinking that Federer would win that one. After Raonic won the first set, the Fed came back HARD and won the following 2. I was shocked to see how it unfolded afterwards.

The Djokovic match was good. His forehands are powerful yet he makes them look effortless.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Something's up with Murray's hip. I thought I was the only one seeing it but even the commentators pointed it out. Looks like he's limping.
He's hanging in there, instead of being on the offensive.

I wouldn't lose sleep if he lost, but I'm disappointed by his game today. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Paperback Writer said:


> Enjoyed the Djokovic match earlier. Some great rallies.
> 
> Federer is playing Raonic tomorrow. :afr I haven't forgotten what Raonic did to him last year. Nor have I forgiven him for it, either...


----------



## Kevin001

Murray is in trouble.....if 2 of the top 3 aren't playing in the Finals I will be pissed.


----------



## Sabk

Murray stuck it out. Kept playing in spite of the pain, as opposed to giving up.
I applaud that.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

the cheat said:


>


----------



## Sabk

Paperback Writer said:


>


&#128514;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Paperback Writer

Federer. :nw


----------



## Sabk

What is happening?! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

Sabk said:


> What is happening?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Everyone is pretending to be injured because they're too scared to take on the Fed.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> What is happening?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


:serious:

Welp hope Federer can take it home....#19.


----------



## Kevin001

Federer vs Cilic should be good .


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Federer vs Cilic should be good .


Yup


----------



## Kevin001

Venus has never been clutch. This would of been epic for her but nope.


----------



## Sabk

I wasn't surprised by the female finals' outcome. 

Can't wait for tomorrow. I don't have a favorite either way. I simply want an intense match. Long and full of surprises.


----------



## BrokeTech

Kevin001 said:


> Venus has never been clutch. This would of been epic for her but nope.


She let it slip away big time. She had set point in the 1st set, which probably would have led to her winning the match if she'd taken care of that. It was so disappointing. I got up early on Saturday morning for _that_, lol.

I will say, though, I had never liked Muguruza, but she was kind of endearing after she won. I still always want a Williams sister to win majors, though.


----------



## Kevin001

Federer is looking like the GOAT out there .


----------



## Paperback Writer

I feel for Cilic, but I’m pleased for my boy Feds. :clap

He looks so much like the GOAT that I wouldn’t have been surprised if someone had ran onto the court and attempted to milk him.


----------



## twitchy666

*Team Tennis*

doubles always put me off. I looked the other way. mixed or same gen..?

I like one-up play sport. .. boxing,
racing, snooker

seeing today's four-raquet bounce ending a slam unbeatable win
made doubles worth it

living with parents in '80s, '90s years while me at school
gulp... that era where they lasted to age 77 & 89 respectively

my deceased Dad was the #1 TV sport watcher. Footy & rugby. I hate watching sport but in his presence I can give it time.

Mum & Dad liked playing tennis, golf. Dad's favourite cricket. All balls. athletics.
he taught me fishing. rivers & sea - coast and boat.

Bike is my favourite sport. Urban traffic beater. friends in wilderness 100 mile trips in hills

Loved squash. Dad's not here to see how I enjoy action.

Formula-1 
he saw me build me build off-road buggies to race at clubs
where I started my social life


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i would love to see a Fed, Nadal, Murray, or Djock take on a Williams over 5 sets in a full hold no punches contest. It would be fun to watch just for the laugh of the score line in favor of the male player. In fact any of the top 30 male tennis players would result in a a very one sided score line.

Seriously, the womens gave has no where near the depth of the mens game.

Pleased for the Fed today. Its a bit sad that Sampras era was before my time. I never saw how he dominated the years in the 90s


----------



## BrokeTech

KILOBRAVO said:


> i would love to see a Fed, Nadal, Murray, or Djock take on a Williams over 5 sets in a full hold no punches contest. It would be fun to watch just for the laugh of the score line in favor of the male player. In fact any of the top 30 male tennis players would result in a a very one sided score line.
> 
> Seriously, the womens gave has no where near the depth of the mens game.
> 
> Pleased for the Fed today. Its a bit sad that Sampras era was before my time. I never saw how he dominated the years in the 90s


Why would you want to see a blowout?

Also, what do you mean by "depth"? I am sure I'm the only one here who prefers women's tennis, looking at a couple of the comments. I like how it's not one of the same 4-5 people winning essentially all the majors; that's boring to me and seems like _less_ depth. Serena seems dominant, but she gets upset more than people seem to realize, and the other women who win majors are not reduced to 3 or 4 women and there are still other women out there who have not won majors who are capable (Halep, Keys, Konta, Pliskova).


----------



## Kevin001

Hope Novak returns better than ever.


----------



## Sabk

Yup. Nadal is back to being number 1 seed. 

Oh happy day and ****.

He will have to defend his title. Murray isn't far behind. Neither is The Fed. Had he played Cincinnati, there are chances he would have had the #1 title.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Nadal should win this thing.....Federer choked.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Nadal should win this thing.....Federer choked.


I've been slacking with the US open. The timezones!! &#128547;
I should watch a few highlights to catch up.

Of course, always rooting for the Spaniard &#128527;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> I've been slacking with the US open. The timezones!! &#128547;
> I should watch a few highlights to catch up.
> 
> Of course, always rooting for the Spaniard &#128527;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Aww poor thing yeah its been nice. Venus has really been surprising.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Sabk said:


> *I've been slacking with the US open. The timezones!! &#128547;
> *I should watch a few highlights to catch up.
> 
> Of course, always rooting for the Spaniard &#128527;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


:ditto

Feds is out? Guess I'll be supporting Nadal too.


----------



## Kevin001

So proud of Nadal


----------



## Kevin001

Federer is still the best....wow....going for number 20.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​
*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*

I'm in heaven :yes


----------



## Kevin001

Number 20 wow.


----------



## Paperback Writer

*"Nadal ain't got sh*t on me, brah"*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Simply the Best

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Kevin001

Don't think Nadal will catch Roger for most titles but still my favorite.


----------



## Kevin001

Rooting for Nadal


----------



## Kevin001

This is going down to the wire...come on Nadal!


----------



## Kevin001

Hate to see Nadal go out like that.


----------



## Kevin001

Novak is on a tear, might be the best in the world right now.


----------



## Maslow

This is a decent movie, for tennis fans...


----------



## Kevin001

Another good Final ahead....lets go Nadal!


----------



## Kainanen

What championship is your favorite?


----------



## Kevin001

Nadal on clay is unbeatable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Distant memories of racket abuse.


----------



## Kevin001

Nadal .


----------



## NeonSun

In a Lonely Place said:


> Simply the Best
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


Oh yes!! And it's one of my favourite pics too!


----------



## Merkurial

Nice to see this thread because I'm a great fan of tennis starting from my teenage years :smile2: My mother likes it very much too and mostly because of her influence I got so much interest for this game too. She also taught me the basics of its playing and I improved my skills much during my school years, I was one of the best players in our school team. And I continue to play it in my adult years too, it's an often activity for me and my friends/family during weekends.
I adore professional tennis and watch its matches often too. My favourite teams are from Kenya and USA https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Davis_Cup_team#2010s , and I always cheer for them during the matches, follow my favourite players and sometimes participate in sport bets https://777score.ke/ about them too.


----------



## Kevin001

Serena has lost her edge.....choking as of late. Not looking good.


----------



## Maslow

Can't watch it. I don't have ESPN. I'm pulling for Federer, but if I were a betting man, I'd bet on Djokovic.


----------



## Unforgiven17

I am old enough to remember Federer in the juniors at wimbledon and I have always adored watching him play. Tennis seems so effortless for him. I really hope he can do it tomorrow!

I was on a school trip to wimbledon in 1998 and stayed to watch the ivanisevic/sampras final, that was amazing. I didnt think anyone could surpass Sampras at Wimbledon but Federer has and I hope he goes down in history as the best. He seems like such a likeable guy too.


----------



## Kevin001

Epic match....Federer was the better man but Novak was just more clutch. Glad he won though because I'm rooting for Nadal to end up with the most titles.....Federer 20...Nadal 18.....Novak 16


----------



## Unforgiven17

So sad.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Missed this because I was busy watching England win the cricket world cup.

Really delighted for Novak Djokovic though Seems like a great guy who plays an incredible standard of Tennis and shows real guts and determination on the court but gets absolutely no love or respect from the crowd which is always sad to see. Federer is obviously a great champion but I have never loved him like everyone else seem to. Give me the intensity, athleticism and will to win of a Nadal or a Djokovic over the effortless style of a Federer any day.


----------



## AllGlad

Great match!... inspiries me to continue playing tennis...


----------



## Kevin001

Novak looks like the best bet to win the most....Nadal hasn't won grand slam other than the French in a min and Federer is only getting older while Novak is almost 6 years younger.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Was the most exciting match I've seen, I got goosebumps from some of the top scored points... I'm sad Federer lost but Djokovic can still hold so well during clutch moments and which is where Fed makes more errors. 

Disappointed about the Women's match, Serena made more errors than usual, I wish they had played more sets tbh.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Was gutted but Federer will go down as the greatest player of all time regardless.


----------



## Kevin001

Come on Nadal!


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Nadal!


----------

